# Unigine Superposition Benchmark - post your results!



## Kanan (Apr 12, 2017)

Since I really like this benchmark and it's also the first Unigine I ever benchmarked, I'm starting this as a community service!

Download link:

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/unigine-superposition/

Some rules you should regard before you post:

1. Use standard Nvidia / AMD settings, especially don't tamper with the tesselation settings.
2. Post the screenshot, provided by the screenshot function of Unigine Superposition here in this thread for verification.
3. The only allowed tweak is overclocking. No driver tweaks please.
4. You can benchmark any preset (no customs) from 1080p Medium to 8K and post a screenshot (Multi GPU: from 1080p High to 8K Optimized)
5. Follow this format for posting (and don't forget the screenshot provided by Superposition):
SCORE|Username|CPU X.x GHz|GPU @ ACTUAL XXXX MHz (actual boost clock) | Memory clock (no double data+ rate clocks, actual real clocks) XXXX MHz
6. Please no redundant results eg. lower scores via lower clocks on the same bench someone already posted on - it will be ignored
7. Please try to keep a low post count unless you have something important to say. No double+ posts.

Single GPU - 1080p Medium (Green = NVIDIA, Red = AMD)



Score|User|CPU|GPU|Memory Clock
23015
|Frito11|i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz|Asus 1080 Ti FE Watercooled @ 2126 MHz|1525 MHz
23005
|MaxxBot|7700k @ 5.0GHz|EVGA NVIDIA GTX 1080Ti SC Black @ 2038 MHz |1501 MHz
22820
|Sirillya|i7 4790K @ 4.7 GHz|NVIDIA ASUS STRIX OC 1080 TI X Pascal @ 2088 MHz|1486 MHz
22791
|StrikeEagle|i5 7600k @ 4.8 GHz|Evga 1080Ti FE @ 2050MHz|1552 MHz
22616
|Earthdog|i7 7700k 4.2 GHz|GTX 1080Ti Gaming X @ 2038MHz|G5X 1506 MHz
22492
|mdbrotha03|Intel i7-7700k 4.5|Asus ROG Strix 1080 Ti @ 2050 MHz|1431 MHz
21798
|infrared|1800X 4.275GHz|EVGA 1080Ti FE @ 2037MHz|1500 MHz
21336
|Live Or Die|i7 5930K @ 4.4Ghz|EVGA GTX 1080Ti FE @ 1925-2050 MHz|G5X 1513 MHz
20848
|Slizzo|i7 6800K 4.2 GHz|GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050 MHz|1502 MHz
20654
|puma99dk|i7 6700k 4.2 GHz|MSI GTX 1080 Ti FE @ 1809 MHz|1376 MHz
17825
|meseriasugt|Intel 5930K 4,3 Ghz|Asus GTX 1080F.E. @ 2151 MHz|1386 MHz
17722
|Earthdog|i7 6950x 4.0 GHz|GTX 1080 FTW2 @ 2101MHz|G5X 1453 MHz
17241
|Slizzo|i7 6800K 4.2 GHz|GTX 1080 @ 2075 MHz|G5X 1350 MHz
16975
|gdallsk|i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz|Nvidia GTX 1080 FE 2063 MHz|1375 MHz
15773
|twicksisted|i7 2600k 4.0GHz|Palit 1080 @ ACTUAL 1911 MHz|1251 MHz
14899
|Ithanul|i7 5960X @ 4.5 GHz|GTX 980Ti @ 1545MHz|2000 MHz
14775
|The Pack|i7 6850K @ 4.4GHz|Asus Strix GTX 1070O8G @ 2151Mhz|2462Mhz
14106
|P4-630|i5 6500 @ 3.6GHz|MSI GTX1070 Gaming X @ 2050MHz|2415MHz
13935
|Carrotsalesman|i7 3930k 4.2 GHz|GTX 1070 @ 1641 MHz|2336 MHz
13585
|blacktruckryder|Intel I5 7600K @ 5.0Ghz|Msi GTX 1070 @ 1872Mhz|2177Mhz
13410
|Absolution|i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz|Asus DUAL GTX 1070 @ 2012MHz|2101 MHz
13361
|flmatter|i5 4690K 3.5ghz|Nvidia GTX1070 FE 1506 clock|2202 MHz
12561
|rtwjunkie|i7-3770k@4.2GHz|MSI 980Ti @1310Mhz|1753Mhz
12509
|Fluffmeister|i7 920 @ 2.6 GHz|Palit GTX 980 Ti @ 1354 MHz|1753 MHz
12330
|TheInfernoX|Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700 CPU @ 3.60GHz|Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Mini @ 1784MHz|2004 MHz
11610
|
Swamp Monster
|FX-8350 4.0 GHz|EVGA GTX1070 FTW @ 2126 MHz|2311 MHz
10325
|R4E3960FURYX|Intel Core i7 3960X @3.3GHz|AMD R9 Fury X @ 1050MHz|HBM 500MHz
10221
|FilipM|X5660 @ 4.41 GHz|NVIDIA GTX1060 6GB @ 2126 MHz|2455 MHz
10155
|DR4G00N|FX-8300 @ 4.5GHz|GTX 780 Ti @ 1300 MHz|1950 MHz
10121
|uuuaaaaaa|Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3.6GHz|Asus R9 4096 Fury Strix @ 1090 MHz|HBM 500 MHz
9684
|Kanan|i7 3960X 4.5 GHz|Asus GTX 780 Ti DCU II @ 1150-1220 MHz|1925 MHz
8940
|KainXS|Intel i7-3770k @ 4.3GHz|AMD RX 480 @1452 MHz|2108 MHz
8825
|aGeoM|Ryzen 7 1700 3.925GHz|AMD RX480@580 @ 1411 MHz|2250 MHz
8757
|jboydgolfer|Pentium G3258 @ 4.0Ghz|GTX 970 @ 1178MHz|1753MHz
8698
|Zyll Goliath|Xeon E5645 @ 3.97 GHz|MSI OC GTX 970 @ 1428 MHz|2003MHz
8565
|Nuckles56|i5 6500 3.2 GHz|Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 4GB @ 1450 MHz|1889 MHz
8472
|gdallsk|Xeon X5650 4 GHz|R9 290X @ 1100 MHz|1250 MHz
8451
|Lt_JWS|Ryzen 5 1400 @ 3.8Ghz|Sapphire RX480 8G @ 1401 MHz|2000 MHz
8398
|Swamp Monster|FX-6300 4.2 GHz|MSI GTX1060 3GB @ 1569-1785 MHz|2002 MHz
8299
|CAPSLOCKSTUCK|X5670 4.0ghz|GTX 970 @ 1500 MHz|1778 MHz
8270
|tvamos|i5 4670k 4.2GHz|AMD RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB @ 1410MHz|2100 MHz
8087
|rtwjunkie|i3-4160 @ 3.6GHz|Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 8GB @ 1306MHz|2000 MHz
8019
|fusseli|Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700K @ 4.20GHz|Asus NVIDIA GTX 970 @ 1456MHz|1757 MHz
7918
|Folterknecht|i5 3570K @ 4.4GHz|EVGA SSC GTX970 @ 1392 MHz|1753 MHz
7875
|Sempron Guy|Pentium G4400 3.3ghz|XFX RX-470 Triple X Single Fan @1390 MHz|1750 MHz
7335
|MrGenius|i5-3570K 5.0 GHz|MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1280 MHz|1850 MHz
6799
|1Gpi2ZV6Jy|FX-8320 @ 3.5 GHz|Gigabyte RX570 @ 1925 MHz|1750 MHz
5868
|Swamp Monster|FX-8320 @ 3.5 GHz|MSI R9 280 3GB @ 1150 MHz|1550 MHz
5829
|CAPSLOCKSTUCK|X5670 4.0ghz|HD 7970 @1045|1496 MHz
5667
|Compgeke |Xeon E5-1650 @ 3.2 GHz|nvidia GTX680 @ 1059 MHz|1066 MHz
5321
|Swamp Monster|Phenom II X4 940 AM2 @ 3.5 GHz|MSI R9 380 4GB @ 980 MHz|1425 MHz
4362
|FishHead69|FX8320 @ 4.2 GHz|AMD HD7870 @ 1100 MHz|1200 MHz
3817
|John_|Phenom II X6 1405T 3.6 GHz|HD 7850 2GB @ 1050 MHz|1450 MHz
3627
|ISI300|i5 4670K 3.4 GHz|GTX 580 @ 772 MHz|1002 MHz
2956
|CAPSLOCKSTUCK|Phenom ii x2 550 @ 3.1ghz|HD 6950 @ 800|1250 MHz
2913
|Derek12|i3 6100U 3.7GHz|GTX 750Ti @ 1111 MHz|1350 MHz
1919
|yeeeeman|i7-6700HQ @2.6Ghz|GTX 950M DDR3 @ 1124MHz|900 MHz
1340
|Swamp Monster|Phenom II X4 925 AM3 @ 2.8 GHz|XFX HD 5770 1GB @ 850 MHz|1200 MHz
1149
|Nuckles56|i7 4700MQ @ 2.4GHz|GT 745M @ 1045MHz|DDR3 900MHz
586
|Nuckles56|i7 4700MQ @ 2.4GHz|Intel HD 4600 @ 1150MHz|DDR3 800MHz
Single GPU - 1080p High (Green = NVIDIA, Red = AMD)



Score|User|CPU|GPU|Memory Clock
17122
|Frito11|i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz|Asus 1080 Ti FE Watercooled @ 2114 MHz|1525 MHz
16722
|Sirillya|i7 4790K @ 4.4 GHz|NVIDIA ASUS STRIX OC 1080 TI X Pascal @ 2088 MHz|1464 MHz
16630
|Slizzo|i7 6800K 4.2 GHz|GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050 MHz|1502 MHz
16505
|infrared|1800X 4.275GHz|EVGA 1080Ti FE @ 2025MHz|1500 MHz
16415
|mdbrotha03|Intel i7-7700k 4.5|Asus ROG Strix 1080 Ti @ 2050 MHz|1431 MHz
16386
|FilipM|X5660 @ 4.42 GHz|NVIDIA GTX 1080Ti FE @ ~1987-2025 MHz|1538 MHz
16368
|StrikeEagle|i5 7600k @ 4.8 GHz|Evga 1080Ti FE @ 2050MHz|1552 MHz
16364
|Earthdog|i7 7700k 4.2 GHz|GTX 1080Ti Gaming X @ 2038MHz|G5X 1506 MHz
16049
|Live Or Die|i7 5930K @ 4.4Ghz|EVGA GTX 1080Ti FE @ 1925-2050 MHz|G5X 1513 MHz
15124
|puma99dk|i7 6700k 4.2 GHz|MSI GTX 1080 Ti FE @ 1822 MHz|1376 MHz
12799
|meseriasugt|Intel 5930K 4,3 Ghz|Asus GTX 1080F.E. @ 2151 MHz|1386 MHz
12798
|Earthdog|i7 6950x 4.0 GHz|GTX 1080 FTW2 @ 2101MHz|G5X 1453 MHz
12347
|Slizzo|i7 6800K 4.2 GHz|GTX 1080 @ 2101 MHz|G5X 1350 MHz
12170
|gdallsk|i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz|Nvidia GTX 1080 FE 2063 MHz|1375 MHz
10664
|Ithanul|i7 5960X @ 4.6GHz|GTX 980Ti @ 1519MHz|2000 MHz
10634
|The Pack|i7 6850K @ 4.4GHz|Asus Strix GTX 1070O8G @ 2151Mhz|2452Mhz
10169
|zezinhocrack|Intel Core i7 2600K 4,3 Ghz|Asus GTX 1070 Strix OC @ 1930 MHz|2250 MHz
10075
|_MissBehave_|Intel i5 4690k 4.4 GHz|MSI GTX 980Ti 1466Mhz|2000 MHz
10062
|Carrotsalesman|i7 3930k 4.2 GHz|GTX 1070 @ 1641 MHz|2336 MHz
10042
|
Swamp Monster
|FX-8350 4.0 GHz|EVGA GTX1070 FTW @ 2126 MHz|2311 MHz
9618
|Absolution|i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz|Asus DUAL GTX 1070 @ 2000 MHz|2124 MHz
9195
|Fluffmeister|i7 920 @ 2.6 GHz|Palit GTX 980 Ti @ 1354 MHz|1753 MHz
9014
|rtwjunkie|i7-3770k@4.2GHz|MSI 980Ti @1310Mhz|1753Mhz
8846
|TheInfernoX|Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700 CPU @ 3.60GHz|Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Mini @ 1784MHz|2004 MHz
7818
|uuuaaaaaa|Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3.6GHz|Asus R9 4096 Fury Strix @ 1090 MHz|HBM 500 MHz
7681
|R4E3960FURYX|Intel Core i7 3960X @3.3GHz|AMD R9 Fury X @ 1050MHz|HBM 500MHz
7425
|DR4G00N|FX-8300 @ 4.5GHz|GTX 780 Ti @ 1300 MHz|1950 MHz
7299
|FilipM|X5660 @ 4.41 GHz|NVIDIA GTX1060 6GB @ 2126 MHz|2455 MHz
7201
|Arrakis+9|i5 4690K 4.6 GHz|MSI GTX 980 TF5@ 1460 MHz|1928 MHz
7118
|areyoumadboy|i5-4690k@3.5GHz|GTX 1060 Strix OC @ 2100Mhz|2340 MHz
7046
|Vya Domus|FX - 6300 4.3 GHz|GTX 1060 6GB @ 2139 MHz|2000 MHz
7021
|Kanan|i7 3960X 4.5 GHz|Asus GTX 780 Ti DCU II @ 1150-1220 MHz|1925 MHz
6248
|Zyll Goliath|Xeon E5645 @ 3.97 GHz|MSI OC GTX 970 @ 1428 MHz|2003MHz
6245
|aGeoM|Ryzen 7 1700 3.925GHz|AMD RX480@580 @ 1411 MHz|2250 MHz
6245
|Nuckles56|i5 6500 3.2 GHz|Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 4GB @ 1408-1410 MHz|1889 MHz
6170
|gdallsk|Xeon X5650 4 GHz|R9 290X @ 1100 MHz|1250 MHz
5965
|Swamp Monster|FX-6300 4.2 GHz|MSI GTX1060 3GB @ 1569-1785 MHz|2002 MHz
5948
|CAPSLOCKSTUCK|X5670 4.0ghz|GTX 970 @ 1500 MHz|1778 MHz
5854
|tvamos|i5 4670k 4.2GHz|AMD RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB @ 1410MHz|2100 MHz
5782
|fusseli|Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700K @ 4.20GHz|Asus NVIDIA GTX 970 @ 1456MHz|1757 MHz
5738
|Phuncz|Ryzen 7 1800X @ 3.6 GHz|Radeon R9 290X CF @ 1000 MHz|1250 MHz
5722
|rtwjunkie|i3-4160 @ 3.6GHz|Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 8GB @ 1306MHz|2000MHz
5560
|Sempron Guy|Pentium G4400 3.3ghz|XFX RX-470 Triple X Single Fan @1390 MHz|1750 MHz
5277
|MrGenius|i5-3570K 5.0 GHz|MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1278 MHz|1850 MHz
5127
|Melvis|AMD FX-8350 @ Stock|ASUS GTX 970 @ 1266 MHz|1753 MHz
4803
|1Gpi2ZV6Jy|FX-8320 @ 3.5 GHz|Gigabyte RX570 @ 1925 MHz|1750 MHz
4214
|Swamp Monster|FX-8320 @ 3.5 GHz|MSI R9 280 3GB @ 1150 MHz|1550 MHz
4209
|CAPSLOCKSTUCK|X5670 4.0ghz|HD 7970 @1045|1496 MHz
3764
|Swamp Monster|Phenom II X4 940 AM2 @ 3.5 GHz|MSI R9 380 4GB @ 980 MHz|1425 MHz
3256
|Compgeke |Xeon E5-1650 @ 3.2 GHz|nvidia GTX680 @ 1059 MHz|1066 MHz
2963
|FishHead69|FX8320 @ 4.2 GHz|AMD HD7870 @ 1100 MHz|1200 MHz
2478
|John_|Phenom II X6 1405T 3.6 GHz|HD 7850 2GB @ 1050 MHz|1450 MHz
1868
|CAPSLOCKSTUCK|Phenom ii x2 550 @ 3.1ghz|HD 6950 @ 800|1250 MHz
Single GPU - 1080p Extreme (Green = NVIDIA, Red = AMD)



Score|User|CPU|GPU|Memory Clock
6752
|Foosking|i7-5960x @ 4.0Ghz|Titan Xp @ 2030-2088 MHz|1623Mhz
6744
|SpartanM07|i7 3770K 4.0GHz|Nvidia Titan Xp @ 2063 MHz|1615 MHz
6723
|Joshua82|i7 5930k 4.2 GHz|Titan X (Pascal) @ 2113 MHz|1476MHz
6660
|Tardan|i7 3770K @ 4.1GHz|NVIDIA TITAN X Pascal @ 2063 MHz|1476 MHz
6479
|SpartanM07|FX-9370 4.4 GHz|Nvidia Titan X (Pascal) @ 2012 MHz|1376 MHz
6424
|Frito11|i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz|Asus 1080 Ti FE Watercooled @ 2126 MHz|1525 MHz
6379
|alex24buc|Intel 5960x 4.0 GHz|Gigabyte Gtx 1080 ti Fe @ 2101 MHz|1516 MHz
6266
|the54thvoid|Ryzen 1700X 3.9 GHz|GTX 1080ti FE @ 2050 MHz|1500 MHz
6258
|TOMGANG|i7 980X @ 4.67 GHz|EVGA GTX 1080 TI SC2 GAMING @ 2050 MHz|1564 MHz
6238
|mdbrotha03|Intel i7-7700k 4.5|Asus ROG Strix 1080 Ti @ 2050 MHz|1535 MHz
6229
|StrikeEagle|i5 7600k @ 4.8 GHz|Evga 1080Ti FE @ 2050MHz|1552 MHz
6210
|infrared|1800X 4.275GHz|EVGA 1080Ti FE @ 2050MHz|1500 MHz
6209
|Sirillya|i7 4790K @ 4 GHz|NVIDIA ASUS STRIX OC 1080 TI X Pascal @ 2088 MHz|1443 MHz
6194
|FilipM|X5660 @ 4.42 GHz|NVIDIA GTX 1080Ti FE @ ~1987-2025 MHz|1538 MHz
6179
|kenkickr|i7 7700k 4.96GHz|1080 Ti FE @ 1936 MHz|1502 MHz
6171
|Slizzo|i7 6800K 4.2 GHz|GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050 MHz|1502 MHz
6126
|Earthdog|i7 7700k 4.2 GHz|GTX 1080Ti Gaming X @ 2038MHz|G5X 1506 MHz
6068
|Live Or Die|i7 5930K @ 4.4Ghz|EVGA GTX 1080Ti FE @ 1925-2050 MHz|G5X 1513 MHz
6017
|Kristoffer Hällström|Intel 7700k 4.9GHz|Gtx 1080ti FE @ 2038 MHz|G5X 1426 MHz
5962
|Icywolfe|AMD R7 1800x 3.90 GHz|Nvidia 1080ti FE @ 2037 MHz|2772 MHz
5688
|KidDaGoat|Intel i7-6820HK @ 3.6GHz|Nvidia 1080 Ti @ 2025 MHz|1476 MHz
4692
|Earthdog|i7 6950x 4.0 GHz|GTX 1080 FTW2 @ 2101MHz|G5X 1453 MHz
4661
|meseriasugt|Intel 5930K 4,3 Ghz|Asus GTX 1080F.E. @ 2151 MHz|1386 MHz
4499
|gdallsk|i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz|Nvidia GTX 1080 FE 2063 MHz|1375 MHz
4494
|Slizzo|i7 6800K 4.2 GHz|GTX 1080 @ 2101 MHz|G5X 1350 MHz
4477
|P!nk's friend|Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3400MHz|XFX RX Vega 64 WC @ 945 MHz|1677 MHz
4313
|Enterprise24|i5-6500 - 4.87 GHz|Nvidia GTX 980 Ti Ref @ 1567 MHz|2025 MHz
4230
|Ithanul|i7 5960X @ 4.6GHz|GTX 980Ti @ 1519MHz|2000 MHz
4115
|P!nkpanther|Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3.2 GHz|GTX 1080 @ 1772 MHz|1251 MHz
4144
|Kanan|i7 3960X @ 4.5 GHz|G1 Gaming GeForce GTX 980 Ti @ 1450-1489 MHz|2028 MHz
4084
|_MissBehave_|i5 4690k 4.4 GHz|GTX 980 Ti @ 1466 MHz|2000 MHz
4070
|The Pack|i7 6850K @ 4.4GHz|Asus Strix GTX 1070O8G @ 2151Mhz|2452Mhz
4030
|basco|i7 5960x 4,0 ghz|980ti @ 1446 mhz|1960 mhz
3995
|Xerokine|i7-6800k 4.3 GHz|GTX 1070 @ 2088 MHz|2352 MHz
3990
|
Swamp Monster
|FX-8350 4.0 GHz|EVGA GTX1070 FTW @ 2126 MHz|2311 MHz
3968
|kaylo911|i7 6700k 4.2 GHz|Gainward Phoenix GTX 1070 @ 2075-2100 MHz|2295 MHz
3848
|Carrotsalesman|i7 3930k 4.2 GHz|GTX 1070 @ 1641 MHz|2336 MHz
3731
|Fluffmeister|i7 920 @ 2.6 GHz|Palit GTX 980 Ti @ 1354 MHz|1753 MHz
3727
|rtwjunkie|i7-3770k@4.2GHz|MSI 980Ti @1310Mhz|1753Mhz
3722
|toilet pepper|FX 8320 @ 4.3 GHz| GTX 1070 Palit Gamerock (Gainward HoF bios) @ 2036 MHz|2126 MHz
3482
|uuuaaaaaa|Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3.6GHz|Asus R9 4096 Fury Strix @ 1097 MHz|HBM 500 MHz
3441
|Absolution|i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz|Asus DUAL GTX 1070 @ 1860MHz|2000 MHz
3406
|TheInfernoX|Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700 CPU @ 3.60GHz|Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Mini @ 1784MHz|2004 MHz
3379
|R4E3960FURYX|Intel Core i7 3960X @3.3GHz|AMD R9 Fury X @ 1050MHz|HBM 500MHz
3179
|DR4G00N|FX 8300 @ 4.2GHz|GTX 780Ti @ 1325 MHz|2000 MHz
3048
|penks|i7-4790k @ 4.0Ghz "Summer"|Strix GTX-980 @ 1513 MHz|2052 MHz
2932
|DR4G00N|FX-8300 @ 4.5GHz|GTX 780 Ti @ 1300 MHz|1950 MHz
2829
|Arrakis+9|i5 4690K 4.6 GHz|MSI GTX 980 TF5@ 1460 MHz|1928 MHz
2787
|Kanan|i7 3960X 4.5 GHz|Asus GTX 780 Ti DCU II @ 1150-1220 MHz|1925 MHz
2773
|Hakaru|R7-1700x @ 3.8ghz|Asus strix Rx580 @ 1510 MHz|2250 MHz
2716
|gdallsk|Xeon X5650 4 GHz|R9 290X @ 1100 MHz|1250 MHz
2705
|FilipM|X5660 @ 4.41 GHz|NVIDIA GTX1060 6GB @ 2126 MHz|2455 MHz
2703
|CrashRomeo|i7 4790 @ 3.6 GHz|RX 480 @ 1460 MHz|2250 MHz
2683
|KainXS|Intel i7-3770k @ 4.3GHz|AMD RX 480 @1452 MHz|2108 MHz
2620
|aGeoM|Ryzen 7 1700 3.925GHz|AMD RX480@580 @ 1411 MHz|2250 MHz
2619
|Nuckles56|i5 6500 3.2 GHz|Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 4GB @ 1450 MHz|1889 MHz
2595
|Vya Domus|FX - 6300 4.3 GHz|GTX 1060 6GB @ 2139 MHz|2000 MHz
2524
|tvamos|i5 4670k 4.2GHz|AMD RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB @ 1410MHz|2100 MHz
2509
|Phuncz|Ryzen 7 1800X @ 3.6 GHz|Radeon R9 290X @ 1000 MHz|1250 MHz
2430
|Sempron Guy|Pentium G4400 3.3ghz|XFX RX-470 Triple X Single Fan @1390 MHz|1750 MHz
2426
|Zyll Goliath|Xeon E5645 @ 3.97 GHz|MSI OC GTX 970 @ 1428 MHz|2003MHz
2422
|rtwjunkie|i3-4160 @ 3.6GHz|Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 8GB @ 1306MHz|2000MHz
2395
|jboydgolfer|Pentium G3258 @ 4.0Ghz|GTX 970 @ 1178MHz|1753MHz
2357
|MrGenius|i5-3570K 5.0 GHz|MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1280 MHz|1850 MHz
2320
|ISI300|i5 4670K 3.4 GHz|GTX 780 Ti @ 993 MHz|1750MHz
2243
|fusseli|Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700K @ 4.20GHz|Asus NVIDIA GTX 970 @ 1456MHz|1757 MHz
2172
|Swamp Monster|FX-6300 4.2 GHz|MSI GTX1060 3GB @ 1569-1785 MHz|2002 MHz
2146
|1Gpi2ZV6Jy|FX-8320 @ 3.5 GHz|Gigabyte RX570 @ 1925 MHz|1750 MHz
2113
|CAPSLOCKSTUCK|X5670 4.0ghz|GTX 970 @ 1500 MHz|1778 MHz
1909
|Melvis|AMD FX-8350 @ Stock|ASUS GTX 970 @ 1266 MHz|1753 MHz
1866
|CAPSLOCKSTUCK|X5670 4.0ghz|HD 7970 @1045 MHz|1496 MHz
1769
|Swamp Monster|FX-8320 @ 3.5 GHz|MSI R9 280 3GB @ 1150 MHz|1550 MHz
1649
|Swamp Monster|Phenom II X4 940 AM2 @ 3.5 GHz|MSI R9 380 4GB @ 980 MHz|1425 MHz
1168
|FishHead69|FX8320 @ 4.2 GHz|AMD HD7870 @ 1100 MHz|1200 MHz
1115
|Compgeke |Xeon E5-1650 @ 3.2 GHz|nvidia GTX680 @ 1059 MHz|1066 MHz
783
|CAPSLOCKSTUCK|Phenom ii x2 550 @ 3.1ghz|HD 6950 @ 800|1250 MHz
Single GPU - 4K Optimized (Green = NVIDIA, Red = AMD)



Score|User|CPU|GPU|Memory Clock
10767
|Foosking|i7-5960x @ 4.0Ghz|Titan Xp @ 2030-2088 MHz|1623Mhz
10390
|Tardan|i7 3770K @ 4.1GHz|NVIDIA TITAN X Pascal @ 2063 MHz|1476 MHz
10222
|Sirillya|i7 4790K @ 4.6 GHz|NVIDIA ASUS STRIX OC 1080 TI X Pascal @ 2088 MHz|1464 MHz
10219
|Frito11|i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz|Asus 1080 Ti FE Watercooled @ 2126 MHz|1525 MHz
10167
|Slizzo|i7 6800K 4.2 GHz|GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050 MHz|1502 MHz
10159
|mdbrotha03|Intel i7-7700k 4.5|Asus ROG Strix 1080 Ti @ 2050 MHz|1431 MHz
10141
|Sirillya|i7 4790K @ 4 GHz|NVIDIA ASUS STRIX OC 1080 TI X Pascal @ 2088 MHz|1443 MHz
10097
|shonik|i7 6900k 4.4 GHz|1080Ti Nvidia FE Custom Watercooled @ 2050-2100 MHz|1600 MHz
10034
|MW1_kING|4690K @ 4.6GHz|EVGA GTX 1080Ti FTW3 @ 2050 MHz|1451MHz
9968
|infrared|1800X 4.275GHz|EVGA 1080Ti FE @ 1987MHz|1500 MHz
9923
|kenkickr|i7 7700k 4.96GHz|1080 Ti FE @ 1936 MHz|1502 MHz
9912
|TOMGANG|i7 980X @ 4.67 GHz|EVGA GTX 1080 TI SC2 GAMING @ 2050 MHz|1560 MHz
9881
|StrikeEagle|i5 7600k @ 4.8 GHz|Evga 1080Ti FE @ 2050MHz|1552 MHz
9830
|Earthdog|i7 7700k 4.2 GHz|GTX 1080Ti Gaming X @ 2038MHz|G5X 1506 MHz
9765
|Erixx|i7 6850K @ 4.0GHz|nV GTX 1080 Ti FE +EK @ 2050 MHz|1405 MHz
9660
|Kristoffer Hällström|Intel 7700k 4.9GHz|Gtx 1080ti FE @ 2038 MHz|G5X 1423 MHz
7683
|meseriasugt|Intel 5930K 4,3 Ghz|Asus GTX 1080F.E. @ 2151 MHz|1386 MHz
7674
|Earthdog|i7 6950x 4.0 GHz|GTX 1080 FTW2 @ 2101MHz|G5X 1453 MHz
7347
|Slizzo|i7 6800K 4.2 GHz|GTX 1080 @ 1999 MHz|G5X 1350 MHz
7288
|gdallsk|i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz|Nvidia GTX 1080 FE 2063 MHz|1375 MHz
6686
|Ithanul|i7 5960X @ 4.6GHz|GTX 980Ti @ 1519MHz|2000 MHz
6416
|Kanan|i7 3960X @ 4.5 GHz|G1 Gaming GeForce GTX 980 Ti @ 1450-1489 MHz|2028 MHz (390 GB/s)
6411
|Stefanels|6700k 4.0 GHz|EVGA 980ti @ 1300 MHz (1489)|1901 MHz
6316
|Lyra|Xeon X5672 @ 4 GHz|GTX 980 Ti @ 1474 MHz|2050 MHz
6135
|_MissBehave_|i5 4690k 4.5Ghz|980Ti @ 1466Mhz (Boost)|2000MHz
5687
|flmatter|i5 4690k 3.5 ghz|Nvidia GTX1070 FE 1506 clock|2202 MHz
5682
|Fluffmeister|i7 920 @ 2.6 GHz|Palit GTX 980 Ti @ 1354 MHz|1753 MHz
4721
|uuuaaaaaa|Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3.6GHz|Asus R9 4096 Fury Strix @ 1070 MHz|HBM 500 MHz
4684
|R4E3960FURYX|i7-3960X @3.3GHz|ASUS FURY X @ 1050 MHz|HBM 500MHz
4324
|areyoumadboy|i5-4690k@3.5GHz|GTX 1060 Strix OC @ 2100Mhz|2340 MHz
4273
|Vya Domus|FX - 6300 4.3 GHz|GTX 1060 6GB @ 2139 MHz|2000 MHz
4059
|Kanan|i7 3960X 4.5 GHz|Asus GTX 780 Ti DCU II @ 1150-1220 MHz|1925 MHz
3609
|Nuckles56|i5 6500 3.2 GHz|Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 4GB @ 1408-1410 MHz|1889 MHz
3524
|tvamos|i5 4670k 4.2GHz|AMD RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB @ 1410MHz|2100 MHz
3480
|Swamp Monster|FX-6300 4.2 GHz|MSI GTX1060 3GB @ 1569-1785 MHz|2002 MHz
3200
|MrGenius|i5-3570K 5.0 GHz|MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1278 MHz|1850 MHz
2303
|Swamp Monster|Phenom II X4 940 AM2 @ 3.5 GHz|MSI R9 380 4GB @ 980 MHz|1425 MHz
Single GPU - 8K Optimized (Green = NVIDIA, Red = AMD)



Score|User|CPU|GPU|Memory Clock
4938
|Foosking|i7-5960x @ 4.0Ghz|Titan Xp @ 2030-2088 MHz|1623Mhz
4714
|Frito11|i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz|Asus 1080 Ti FE Watercooled @ 2126 MHz|1525 MHz
4681
|Tardan|i7 3770K @ 4.1GHz|NVIDIA TITAN X Pascal @ 2063 MHz|1476 MHz
4585
|TOMGANG|i7 980X @ 4.67 GHz|EVGA GTX 1080 TI SC2 GAMING @ 2050 MHz|1551 MHz
4555
|Slizzo|i7 6800K 4.2 GHz|GTX 1080 Ti @ 2037 MHz|1502 MHz
4530
|infrared|1800X 4.275GHz|EVGA 1080Ti FE @ 1974MHz|1500 MHz
4525
|Earthdog|i7 7700k 4.2 GHz|GTX 1080Ti Gaming X @ 2038MHz|G5X 1506 MHz
4521
|StrikeEagle|i5 7600k @ 4.8 GHz|Evga 1080Ti FE @ 2050MHz|1552 MHz
4445
|kenkickr|i7 7700k 4.96GHz|GTX 1080 Ti FE @ ACTUAL 1936 MHz|1502 MHz
3514
|Earthdog|i7 6950x 4.0 GHz|GTX 1080 FTW2 @ 2101MHz|G5X 1453 MHz
3281
|Slizzo|i7 6800K 4.2 GHz|GTX 1080 @ 1963 MHz|G5X 1350 MHz
3257
|gdallsk|i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz|Nvidia GTX 1080 FE 2063 MHz|1375 MHz
2819
|Kanan|i7 3960X @ 4.5 GHz|G1 Gaming GeForce GTX 980 Ti @ 1450-1489 MHz|2028 MHz (390 GB/s)
2685
|Carrotsalesman|i7 3930k 4.2 GHz|GTX 1070 @ 1641 MHz|2336 MHz
2343
|Absolution|i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz|Asus DUAL GTX 1070 @ 1860MHz|2000 MHz
1428
|tvamos|i5 4670k 4.2GHz|AMD RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB @ 1410MHz|2100 MHz
508
|Nuckles56|i5 6500 3.2 GHz|Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 4GB @ 1408-1410 MHz|1889 MHz
384
|MrGenius|i5-3570K 5.0 GHz|MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1295 MHz|1850 MHz
364
|R4E3960FURYX|Intel Core i7 3960X @3.3GHz|AMD R9 Fury X @ 1050MHz|HBM 500MHz
156
|Kanan|i7 3960X 4.5 GHz|Asus GTX 780 Ti DCU II @ ~1225-1250 MHz|1925 MHz
Multi GPU - 1080p High (Green = NVIDIA, Red = AMD)



Score|User|CPU|GPU|Memory Clock
23495
|Sinko44|i7 4790k 4.6 GHz|1080Ti FE SLI @ 2050 MHz|G5X 1501 MHz
21533
|Daniel Vosloo|Intel I7 4770K 4.5GHZ|EVGA 1080 Ti FE SLI @ 1450 MHz (1850 actual boost clock)|G5X 1375 MHz
13287
|infrared|i7 6700K 4.8 GHz|2x GTX Titan SLI (6GB Kepler) @ 1175 MHz|1700 MHz
12053
|Tomgang|i7 980X 4.25 GHz|2 x Zotac GTX 970 SLI @ 1296-1436 MHz|1933 MHz
11049
|Phuncz|Ryzen 7 1800X @ 3.6 GHz|2x Radeon R9 290X CF @ 1000 MHz|1250 MHz
Multi GPU - 1080p Extreme (Green = NVIDIA, Red = AMD)



Score|User|CPU|GPU|Memory Clock
12209
|jebova2301|Ryzen 7 1800x @ 4.0GHz|1080ti SLI @ 2050MHz|1500MHz
12186
|Sinko44|i7 4790k 4.6 GHz|1080Ti FE SLI @ 2050 MHz|G5X 1501 MHz
11283
|Daniel Vosloo|Intel I7 4770K 4.5GHZ|EVGA 1080 Ti FE SLI @ 1450 MHz (1850 actual boost clock)|G5X 1375 MHz
8770
|gdallsk|i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz|Nvidia GTX 1080 FE SLI @ 2063 MHz|1375 MHz
8038
|MrBrownstone|i7-3930K @ 4.5 GHz|SLI GTX 980 Ti @ 1430 MHz|2000 MHz
5375
|Enzarch|AMD Ryzen R7 1700X 4.0GHz|2x Radeon R9 290 CF @ 1100 MHz|1375 MHz
5351
|infrared|i7 6700K 4.8 GHz|2x GTX Titan SLI (6GB Kepler) @ 1175 MHz|1700 MHz
4975
|Phuncz|Ryzen 7 1800X @ 3.6 GHz|2x Radeon R9 290X CF @ 1000 MHz|1250 MHz
4476
|Tomgang|i7 980X 4.25 GHz|2 x Zotac GTX 970 SLI @ 1296-1436 MHz|1933 MHz
Multi GPU - 4K Optimized (Green = NVIDIA, Red = AMD)



Score|User|CPU|GPU|Memory Clock
19631
|Sinko44|i7 4790k 4.6 GHz|1080Ti FE SLI @ 2050 MHz|G5X 1501 MHz
19554
|Daniel Vosloo|Intel I7 4770K 4.5GHZ|EVGA 1080 Ti FE SLI @ 1450 MHz (1850 actual boost clock)|G5X 1375 MHz
14112
|gdallsk|i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz|Nvidia GTX 1080 FE SLI @ 2063 MHz|1375 MHz
7923
|infrared|i7 6700K 4.8 GHz|2x GTX Titan SLI (6GB Kepler) @ 1175 MHz|1700 MHz
7265
|Tomgang|i7 980X 4.25 GHz|2 x Zotac GTX 970 SLI @ 1296-1436 MHz|1933 MHz
Multi GPU - 8K Optimized (Green = NVIDIA, Red = AMD)



Score|User|CPU|GPU|Memory Clock
9070
|Sinko44|i7 4790k 4.6 GHz|1080Ti FE SLI @ 2050 MHz|G5X 1501 MHz
8754
|Daniel Vosloo|Intel I7 4770K 4.5GHZ|EVGA 1080 Ti FE SLI @ 1450 MHz (1850 actual boost clock)|G5X 1375 MHz
6348
|gdallsk|i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz|Nvidia GTX 1080 FE SLI @ 2063 MHz|1375 MHz
3172
|infrared|i7 6700K 4.8 GHz|2x GTX Titan SLI (6GB Kepler) @ 1175 MHz|1700 MHz

Sidenote: I tested OpenGL and it was a 1000 pts worse (1080p Medium). Experiment with the APIs if you like, I'd like to see if anyone can actually have a higher score in OpenGL compared to DirectX.

Let the benchmarking begin!


----------



## Kanan (Apr 12, 2017)

EACH SCORE|Kanan|i7 3960X 4.5 GHz|Asus GTX 780 Ti DCU II @ 1150-1220 MHz|1925 MHz


















And for the funs: 

156|Kanan|i7 3960X 4.5 GHz|Asus GTX 780 Ti DCU II @ 1225-1250 MHz|1925 MHz


----------



## flmatter (Apr 12, 2017)

1080 med
13361 flmatter / i5 4690K 3.5ghz/ 4404mhz- Nvidia GTX1070 FE 1506 clock

4K
5687  flmatter / i5 4690k  3.5 ghz / 4404 MHz
Nvidia GTX1070 FE 1506 clock


----------



## Kanan (Apr 12, 2017)

flmatter said:


> View attachment 86212 View attachment 86211


Please fill this so I can use it in the rankings:
SCORE - Username / CPU X.x GHz / GPU @ ACTUAL XXXX MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock XXXX MHz


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 12, 2017)

1080 Medium
8348 - Nuckles56 / i5 6500 3.2 GHz / Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 4GB @ 1408-1410 MHz  / 1889 MHz



1080 High
5964 - Nuckles56 / i5 6500 3.2 GHz / Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 4GB @ 1408-1410 MHz  / 1889 MHz


 

 
1080 Extreme
2556 - Nuckles56 / i5 6500 3.2 GHz / Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 4GB @ 1408-1410 MHz  / 1889 MHz


 
4k optimised
3609 - Nuckles56 / i5 6500 3.2 GHz / Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 4GB @ 1408-1410 MHz  / 1889 MHz


 
8k optimised
508 - Nuckles56 / i5 6500 3.2 GHz / Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 4GB @ 1408-1410 MHz  / 1889 MHz


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 12, 2017)

3381 - xkm1948 / 5820K 4.25 GHz / R9 FuryX @ 1065 MHz (actual boost clock) / HBM 500 MHz




4567 - xkm1948 / 5820K 4.25 GHz / R9 FuryX @ 1065 MHz (actual boost clock) / HBM 500 MHz


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 12, 2017)

Also I seriously admire the courage of OP to do this. It takes a HUGE amount of time and energy to keep things organized and updated!


----------



## Kanan (Apr 12, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Also I seriously admire the courage of OP to do this. It takes a HUGE amount of time and energy to keep things organized and updated!


Yeah I hope it will be managable  

updated!


----------



## Exceededgoku (Apr 12, 2017)

Multi GPU @ 4K optimized I'm hitting ~9600, I'll post the results later.


----------



## PerfectWave (Apr 12, 2017)

still using DX11 Kappa. Why ppl like to run synthetic benchmarks?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 12, 2017)

add me!

extreme: 2829 - Arrakis+9 / i5 4690K 4.6 GHz / MSI GTX 980 TF5@ 1460 MHz / 1928 MHz
high: 7201 - Arrakis+9 / i5 4690K 4.6 GHz / MSI GTX 980 TF5@ 1460 MHz / 1928 MHz


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 12, 2017)

PerfectWave said:


> still using DX11 Kappa. Why ppl like to run synthetic benchmarks?



- DX11 is the dominant API still
- Synthetic benchmarks don't rely as much on driver updates and game engine quirks, keeping results relevant over a longer period of time

Will post results soon, nice effort @Kanan!


----------



## kaylo911 (Apr 12, 2017)

3968 - kaylo911 / i7 6700k 4.2 GHz / Gainward Phoenix GTX 1070 @ 2075-2100 MHz / 4590 MHz


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 12, 2017)

HAHA suck it peasants


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 12, 2017)

I need to re-run my test scores when I come home I don't remember the boost clock on my card from this morning


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 12, 2017)

5595  CAPSLOCKSTUCK/ X5670 4.4ghz/ HD 7970  @1000/1450


 


4037  CAPSLOCKSTUCK  X5670 4.4ghz/ HD 7970  @1000/1450





Extreme was painful on the eye....

1786 CAPSLOCKSTUCK X5670 4.4ghz / HD7970 @1000/1450


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 12, 2017)

Testing single Ref 780 Ti.

10155 - DR4G00N - FX-8300 @ 4.5GHz / GTX 780 Ti @ 1300/1950



 

///////////////////////////////////////

7425 - DR4G00N - FX-8300 @ 4.5GHz / GTX 780 Ti @ 1300/1950



 

///////////////////////////////////

2932 - DR4G00N - FX-8300 @ 4.5GHz / GTX 780 Ti @ 1300/1950


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 12, 2017)

*@jboydgolfer/Extreme /2395/Pentium G3258@4.0Ghz/GTX970 stock/Medium/8757"same"*


----------



## Exceededgoku (Apr 12, 2017)

SLI not working but not bad first result


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 12, 2017)

2175 - MrGenius / i5-3570K 5.0 GHz  / MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1225 MHz / 1850 MHz


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 12, 2017)

Exceededgoku said:


> SLI not working but not bad first result



Hehe, yeah not bad at all, but make sure you use the correct formatting:

SCORE - Username / CPU X.x GHz / GPU @ ACTUAL XXXX MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock XXXX MHz


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 13, 2017)

Fluffmeister said:


> Hehe, yeah not bad at all, but make sure you use the correct formatting:
> 
> SCORE - Username / CPU X.x GHz / GPU @ ACTUAL XXXX MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock XXXX MHz



@OP  should  include the expected format in the numbered list of rules. The way the post is as of now it looks like those four rules are it, and then the text changes to bold and for inpatient people like myself you tend to miss additional expectations when they're listed like that.

Example

Add #5 format for posting results

At least that's how it was for me I totally missed it too


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 13, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> @OP  should have included the expected format in the numbered list of rules. The way the post is as of now it looks like those four rules are it, and then the text changes to bold and for inpatient people like myself you tend to miss additional expectations when they're listed like that.
> 
> Example
> 
> ...



Yeah it's really no biggy, just an observation on my part. It would just be a shame for any scores not to make it on the list.


----------



## kiddagoat (Apr 13, 2017)

5688 - KidDaGoat / Intel i7-6820HK @ 3.6GHz / Nvidia 1080 Ti @  2025 MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock 1476 MHz  1080P Extreme 









On my Alienware 17R4 with Graphics Amplifier


----------



## flmatter (Apr 13, 2017)

updated/edited my post   hopefully I did it correctly.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 13, 2017)

Love to see clocks in the screeny (gpuz)..oh well though. 

Will get some results up when i stop drinking from a firehose (new job), lol!!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 13, 2017)

Fluffmeister said:


> Yeah it's really no biggy, just an observation on my part. It would just be a shame for any scores not to make it on the list.


 No ,you made a good point ,which is why I took the opportunity to suggest it could of been fixed. As a matter fact I'll mention the OP that way they know for sure

@Kanan

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...chmark-post-your-results.232298/#post-3637268

 Myself and a few others have missed the format requirement ,and I thought I might mention (respectfully) that it could be added to the numbered requirement list

i.e.
#5 post username/CPU freq/GPU freq/ etc...


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 13, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> No ,you made a good point ,which is why I took the opportunity to say it should've been fixed. As a matter fact I'll mention the OP that way they know for sure
> 
> @Kanan
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...chmark-post-your-results.232298/#post-3637268


Every other benchmark thread is just like this. Its not rocket science to see the rules listed and the required/proper formatting immediately below it in BOLD...

The problem isnt getting people to use the format, its getting them to do it RIGHT.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 13, 2017)

6179 - kenkickr / i7 7700k 4.96GHz / 1080 Ti FE @ ACTUAL 1936 MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock 1502 MHz



 

9923 - kenkickr / i7 7700k 4.96GHz / 1080 Ti FE @ ACTUAL 1936 MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock 1502 MHz


 

4445 - kenkickr / i7 7700k 4.96GHz / 1080 Ti FE @ ACTUAL 1936 MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock 1502 MHz


----------



## FishHead69 (Apr 13, 2017)

1080 Medium
4362 - FishHead69 / FX8320 @ 4.2 GHz / AMD HD7870 @ 1100 MHz / 1200 MHz






1080 High
2963 - FishHead69 / FX8320 @ 4.2 GHz / AMD HD7870 @ 1100 MHz / 1200 MHz






1080 Extreme
1168 - FishHead69 / FX8320 @ 4.2 GHz / AMD HD7870 @ 1100 MHz / 1200 MHz


----------



## KainXS (Apr 13, 2017)

8940 - KainXS / Intel i7-3770k @ 4.3GHz / AMD RX 480 @1452 MHz / Memory clock 2108 MHz 1080P Medium





2683 - KainXS / Intel i7-3770k @ 4.3GHz / AMD RX 480 @1452 MHz / Memory clock 2108 MHz 1080P Extreme


----------



## R00kie (Apr 13, 2017)

16975 - gdallsk / i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz / Nvidia GTX 1080 FE 2063 MHz / 1375 MHz




12170 - gdallsk / i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz / Nvidia GTX 1080 FE 2063 MHz / 1375 MHz




4499 - gdallsk / i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz / Nvidia GTX 1080 FE 2063 MHz / 1375 MHz




7288 - gdallsk / i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz / Nvidia GTX 1080 FE 2063 MHz / 1375 MHz




3257 - gdallsk / i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz / Nvidia GTX 1080 FE 2063 MHz / 1375 MHz





I WANT MY SLI SUPPORT NAOW


----------



## cdawall (Apr 13, 2017)

3786 - cdawall / i7 5960X - 4.4 GHz / EVGA GTX 980Ti 1341MHz / 3505MHz






2994 - cdawall / i7 3820K - 3.8 GHz / Asus Fury 1000 MHz / 500 MHz






3233 - cdawall / i7 4770K - 4.4 GHz / XFX Fury 1090 MHz / 500 MHz


----------



## Enzarch (Apr 13, 2017)

Looks like you need a multi-GPU score

5375 - Enzarch / AMD Ryzen R7 1700X 4.0GHz / 2x Radeon R9 290 @ 1100 MHz / 1375 MHz


----------



## cdawall (Apr 13, 2017)

Enzarch said:


> Looks like you need a multi-GPU score
> 
> 5375 - Enzarch / AMD Ryzen R7 1700X 4.0GHz / 2x Radeon R9 290 @ 1100 MHz / 1375 MHz
> 
> View attachment 86291



Did you set anything to get xfire to work? I couldn't get it to work last night?


----------



## Enzarch (Apr 13, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Did you set anything to get xfire to work? I couldn't get it to work last night?



I used the Unigine Valley profile, also disabled freesync. It was a little hit and miss at times


----------



## Kanan (Apr 13, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> View attachment 86251
> 
> HAHA suck it peasants


Please follow the rules. (#5) I need the informations in the correct format.


jboydgolfer said:


> *@jboydgolfer/Extreme /2395/Pentium G3258@4.0Ghz/GTX970 stock/Medium/8757"same"*


Enter in the correct format please.


Exceededgoku said:


> SLI not working but not bad first result
> 
> 
> View attachment 86283


Follow rule #5 please.


flmatter said:


> updated/edited my post   hopefully I did it correctly.


GPU Memory clock please, not DDR3/DDR4 clocks.


jboydgolfer said:


> No ,you made a good point ,which is why I took the opportunity to say it should've been fixed. As a matter fact I'll mention the OP that way they know for sure
> 
> @Kanan
> 
> ...


Done.


Updated!


----------



## flmatter (Apr 13, 2017)

corrected


----------



## Tardan (Apr 13, 2017)

6553 - Tardan / i7 3770K @ 4.1GHz / NVIDIA TITAN X Pascal @ 2063 MHz / 1376 MHz


 

10302 - Tardan / i7 3770K @ 4.1GHz / NVIDIA TITAN X Pascal @ 2063 MHz / 1376 MHz


----------



## Sempron Guy (Apr 13, 2017)

7875 - Sempron Guy / Pentium G4400 3.3ghz / XFX RX-470 Triple X Single Fan @1390mhz/1750mhz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5560 - Sempron Guy / Pentium G4400 3.3ghz / XFX RX-470 Triple X Single Fan @1390mhz/1750mhz





2430 - Sempron Guy / Pentium G4400 3.3ghz / XFX RX-470 Triple X Single Fan @1390mhz/1750mhz


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 13, 2017)

@Kanan, did you know that you can make this much more readable:

4445 - kenkickr / i7 7700k 4.96GHz / 1080 Ti FE @ ACTUAL 1936 MHz / 1502 MHz
3257 - gdallsk / i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz / Nvidia GTX 1080 FE 2063 MHz / 1375 MHz
508 - Nuckles56 / i5 6500 3.2 GHz / Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 4GB @ 1408-1410 MHz / 1889 MHz
156 - Kanan / i7 3960X 4.5 GHz / Asus GTX 780 Ti DCU II @ ~1225-1250 MHz / 1925 MHz


like this:



Score|User|CPU|GPU|Memory Clock
4445
|kenkickr|i7 7700k 4.96GHz|1080 Ti FE @ ACTUAL 1936 MHz|1502 MHz
3257
|gdallsk|i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz|Nvidia GTX 1080 FE 2063 MHz|1375 MHz
508
|Nuckles56|i5 6500 3.2 GHz|Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 4GB @ 1408-1410 MHz|1889 MHz
156
|Kanan|i7 3960X 4.5 GHz|Asus GTX 780 Ti DCU II @ ~1225-1250 MHz|1925 MHz

by using this:


```
[table=head]Score|User|CPU|GPU|Memory Clock
[COLOR=green]4445[/COLOR]|kenkickr|i7 7700k 4.96GHz|1080 Ti FE @ ACTUAL 1936 MHz|1502 MHz
[COLOR=green]3257[/COLOR]|gdallsk|i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz|Nvidia GTX 1080 FE 2063 MHz|1375 MHz
[COLOR=red]508[/COLOR]|Nuckles56|i5 6500 3.2 GHz|Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 4GB @ 1408-1410 MHz|1889 MHz
[COLOR=green]156[/COLOR]|Kanan|i7 3960X 4.5 GHz|Asus GTX 780 Ti DCU II @ ~1225-1250 MHz|1925 MHz
[/table]
```


----------



## reny900 (Apr 13, 2017)

4798 - Reny900 / CPU i5 3450 3.1 GHz / GPU @ ACTUAL 900 MHz | Memory clock 1250 MHz - 1080p Medium

1550 - Reny900 / CPU i5 3450 3.1 GHz / GPU @ ACTUAL 9300 MHz / Memory clock 1300 MHz - 1080p Extreme


----------



## basco (Apr 13, 2017)

4030 - basco / 5960x  4,0 ghz / 980ti @ 1446 mhz - 1960 mhz - 1080P Extreme


----------



## StrikeEagle (Apr 13, 2017)

6229 - StrikeEagle / CPU 7600k @ 4.8 GHz / Evga 1080Ti FE @ 2050MHz  / Memory clock 1552 MHz

1080p - Extreme

4521 - StrikeEagle / CPU 7600k @ 4.8 GHz / Evga 1080Ti FE @ 2050MHz  / Memory clock 1552 MHz

8k preset

9881 - StrikeEagle / CPU 7600k @ 4.8 GHz / Evga 1080Ti FE @ 2050MHz  / Memory clock 1552 MHz

4k preset


----------



## StrikeEagle (Apr 13, 2017)

16368 - StrikeEagle / CPU 7600k @ 4.8 GHz / Evga 1080Ti FE @ 2050MHz  / Memory clock 1552 MHz

1080p high preset


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Apr 13, 2017)

4619 Liviu Cojocaru/ i7 7700K @ 4.8Ghz/ Palit GR GTX1080 @ 2088/5524

1080p Extreme preset


----------



## Oracle8 (Apr 13, 2017)

The good old GTX 760


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 13, 2017)

Does this bench read CPU overclocks correctly for anyone? Mine at stock is 2.90 but im running at 4.4ghz.

No biggie................just wondering..



PS.

yes, i do realize its a GPU bench.


----------



## R00kie (Apr 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Does this bench read CPU overclocks correctly for anyone? Mine at stock is 2.90 but im running at 4.4ghz.
> 
> No biggie................just wondering..
> 
> ...



Nope, it doesnt, mine says I'm on 3.3 even though it's Oc'd to 4.5. I think, as far as I've seen, reads overclocks better on AMD platforms though.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 13, 2017)

Fuck it....OCD has got the better of me. Im going to have to go back to stock CPU settings to see if it makes a difference to my result even though it wont.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 13, 2017)

4.4 ghz CPU..................................................................................................................................................2.93 ghz CPU





BOLLOCKS ....i forgot to check if the CPU boosted to 3.3ghz


AAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh

EDIT
i checked. It didnt turbo.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 13, 2017)

Unigine has never been very good when I comes to reading actual frequencies


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 13, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Unigine has never been very good when I comes to reading actual frequencies




and o/s


----------



## tvamos (Apr 13, 2017)

1080 medium
8270 - tvamos / i5 4670k 4.2GHz / AMD RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB @ 1410MHz / 2100MHz





1080 high
5854 - tvamos / i5 4670k 4.2GHz / AMD RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB @ 1410MHz / 2100MHz





1080 extreme
2524 - tvamos / i5 4670k 4.2GHz / AMD RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB @ 1410MHz / 2100MHz





4K optimized
3524 - tvamos / i5 4670k 4.2GHz / AMD RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB @ 1410MHz / 2100MHz





8K optimized 
1428 - tvamos / i5 4670k 4.2GHz / AMD RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB @ 1410MHz / 2100MHz


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 14, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Unigine has never been very good when I comes to reading actual frequencies


Which is why these threads should require gpuz and cpuz.. 

Anyhoo, oddities aside, here are 10 offerings. 5 from the 1080/6950x(4.0GHz) and 5 from 1080ti/7700k(4.2GHz). The 6950x should run this at 4.4 GHz, and the 7700K I am sure will do 5.1 on this... 

1080p MED
17722 - Earthdog / 6950x 4.0 GHz / 1080 FTW2  @ 2101MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock 5812 MHz


1080p HIGH
12798 - Earthdog / 6950x 4.0 GHz / 1080 FTW2  @ 2101MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock 5812 MHz



1080p EXT
4692 - Earthdog / 6950x 4.0 GHz / 1080 FTW2  @ 2101MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock 5812 MHz



4K
7674 - Earthdog / 6950x 4.0 GHz / 1080 FTW2  @ 2101MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock 5812 MHz



8K
3514 - Earthdog / 6950x 4.0 GHz / 1080 FTW2  @ 2101MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock 5812 MHz




MSI GTX 1080Ti Gaming X Results:

1080p MED
22616 - Earthdog / 7700k 4.2 GHz / 1080Ti Gaming X  @ 2038MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock 6024 MHz



1080p HIGH
16364 - Earthdog / 7700k 4.2 GHz / 1080Ti Gaming X  @ 2038MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock 6024 MHz



1080p EXT
6126 - Earthdog / 7700k 4.2 GHz / 1080Ti Gaming X  @ 2038MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock 6024 MHz



4K
9830 - Earthdog / 7700k 4.2 GHz / 1080Ti Gaming X  @ 2038MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock 6024 MHz



8K
4525 - Earthdog / 7700k 4.2 GHz / 1080Ti Gaming X  @ 2038MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock 6024 MHz





More suggestions and other musings............

* Users should post thumbnail images instead of big jenky images...
* That 1080 EXT test is a killer for the resolution... sits between 4K and 8K...
* This many resolution options is DUMB... at least for the poor OP that has to sort through all this garbage. I literally have one benchmark and setting and about 1/4 bork the formatting/requirements in some way... you may want to prune this back, or you will burn out quick and so will the thread because it won't be updated.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 14, 2017)

Not sure why such a low score..  here's mine at medium...
Cpu at 4.7Ghz.  Video card at 1550/4000


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 14, 2017)

6949 - MrGenius / i5-3570K 5.0 GHz / MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1225 MHz / 1850 MHz




5015 - MrGenius / i5-3570K 5.0 GHz / MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1225 MHz / 1850 MHz




2195 - MrGenius / i5-3570K 5.0 GHz / MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1225 MHz / 1850 MHz




3063 - MrGenius / i5-3570K 5.0 GHz / MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1225 MHz / 1850 MHz




376 - MrGenius / i5-3570K 5.0 GHz / MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1225 MHz / 1850 MHz




Yeah...that's a lot of scores to tackle. I would ditch 1080p Medium and High at least. DPI Scaling also pretty much makes 720p Low irrelevant too(no "need" to run it due to monitor resolution). So I would disallow that as well. I'm somewhat surprised nobody's submitted any 720p Low scores yet. Since the current rules state "any preset". BTW...technically Custom is a "preset" too.

EDIT: Just realized I SMOKED a GTX 780 Ti at 8K Optimized. How the hell is that possible?


----------



## johnspack (Apr 14, 2017)

This test likes vram speed.  Just upped my vram to 4010:


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2017)

SOOOO close to beating that titan X pascal with the fury's only one of the cards will unlock to fury x so didn't bother with that and they clock like garbage. The 980Ti however is pretty dope for a single card lol


6481 - cdawall / i7 4770K - 4.4 GHz / XFX/Asus Fury 1120 MHz / 500 MHz






4229 - cdawall / i7 5960X - 4.4 GHz / EVGA GTX 980Ti 1490-1509MHz / 4106MHz


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 14, 2017)

Superposition 1080P Medium

17126 - Slizzo / i7 6800K 4.2 GHz / GTX 1080  @ 2050 MHz  /  5400 MHz



Superposition 1080P Exreme

4445 - Slizzo / i7 6800K 4.2 GHz / GTX 1080  @ 2050 MHz  /  5400 MHz



Superposition 4K Optimized

7140 - Slizzo / i7 6800K 4.2 GHz / GTX 1080  @ 2050 MHz  /  5400 MHz


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 14, 2017)

not bad for 3 generations old. 3930k @3.8GHz and a GTX780ti @ 1150core/3500mem


----------



## lyra (Apr 14, 2017)

6316 - Lyra / CPU 4.0 GHz / GPU @ ACTUAL 1474 MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock 4101 MHz

im pretty happy with that i think


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 14, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Please follow the rules. (#5) I need the informations in the correct format.
> 
> Enter in the correct format please.
> 
> ...



I would but it wasn't an preset bench I have been getting an error trying to run them so I had to use custom run instead hence why I didn't think it fair to put my score in the list


----------



## Kanan (Apr 14, 2017)

reny900 said:


> 4798 - Reny900 / CPU i5 3450 3.1 GHz / GPU @ ACTUAL 900 MHz | Memory clock 1250 MHz - 1080p Medium
> 
> 1550 - Reny900 / CPU i5 3450 3.1 GHz / GPU @ ACTUAL 9300 MHz / Memory clock 1300 MHz - 1080p Extreme


Need more information on the GPU. And please have a look at Rule #5 again.



Liviu Cojocaru said:


> My score with the CPU @ 4.8Ghz and the GPU 2088/5524Mhz





Oracle8 said:


> The good old GTX 760
> View attachment 86322 View attachment 86323





johnspack said:


> Not sure why such a low score..  here's mine at medium...
> Cpu at 4.7Ghz.  Video card at 1550/4000





johnspack said:


> This test likes vram speed.  Just upped my vram to 4010:





BarbaricSoul said:


> not bad for 3 generations old. 3930k @3.8GHz and a GTX780ti @ 1150core/3500mem


All of the above: Please follow Rule #5.

Rule #5 got also updated with different formating. Please reread.

Updated (done work on outdated formating mostly myself -.-)!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Need more information on the GPU. And please have a look at Rule #5 again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My 980ti score is single gpu sli doesn't work...lol


----------



## Kanan (Apr 14, 2017)

cdawall said:


> My 980ti score is single gpu sli doesn't work...lol


Corrected.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 14, 2017)

Live OR Die said:


> 17980 - Live Or Die - i7 5930K @ 4.4GHz / EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FE @ 1752/1439
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at rule #5 for correct formating please.

@ll: formating got changed because the data system is used now instead of simply writing it down.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 14, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Look at rule #5 for correct formating please.
> 
> @all: formating got changed because the data system is used now instead of simply writing it down.



Ill re-post later on with the correct format and CPUz/GPUz along side.


----------



## _MissBehave_ (Apr 14, 2017)

3810. _MissBehave_ CPU-4.4GHz. GPU- 1441Mhz. GPU RAM-1752.8MHz. *Fixed*


----------



## Kanan (Apr 14, 2017)

Live OR Die said:


> Ill re-post later on with the correct format and CPUz/GPUz along side.


Aight.


_MissBehave_ said:


> My results.


Please follow the rules.


----------



## _MissBehave_ (Apr 14, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Aight.
> 
> Please follow the rules.


 Fixed


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 14, 2017)

Using 4K or 8K optimized shaders makes better performance than using Extreme shaders preset. I don't get it, one would think 4K and 8K would mak eit even more demanding...


----------



## Kanan (Apr 14, 2017)

_MissBehave_ said:


> Fixed


Well it was a mess, but I fixed it myself - just this time. 


RejZoR said:


> Using 4K or 8K optimized shaders makes better performance than using Extreme shaders preset. I don't get it, one would think 4K and 8K would mak eit even more demanding...


I think 1080p Extreme has way higher settings than 4K Optimized, that's why. Resolution isn't everything.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 14, 2017)

Well, resolution is just that. The amount of pixels you get during rendering phase of the wireframe models with textures and effects. You could take Quake 1 and run it at 8K if engine allowed. It really has no connection to the game itself. Shaders however, that has everything to do with it. They are "static" thing, you can't just upscale them like you can resolution.

I just wonder what makes 4K Optimized shaders to be less demanding than normal Extreme. Are they optimized in terms that they make less load when applied to 4K resolution because something changes when rendering that at 4K? Dunno, coz visually, I couldn't tell a difference...


----------



## Melvis (Apr 14, 2017)

5127 | Melvis | AMD FX-8350 @ Stock | ASUS GTX 970 @ 1089 | 1753


 
1909 | Melvis | AMD FX-8350 @ Stock | ASUS GTX 970 @ 1089 | 1753


----------



## Kanan (Apr 14, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Well, resolution is just that. The amount of pixels you get during rendering phase of the wireframe models with textures and effects. You could take Quake 1 and run it at 8K if engine allowed. It really has no connection to the game itself. Shaders however, that has everything to do with it. They are "static" thing, you can't just upscale them like you can resolution.
> 
> I just wonder what makes 4K Optimized shaders to be less demanding than normal Extreme. Are they optimized in terms that they make less load when applied to 4K resolution because something changes when rendering that at 4K? Dunno, coz visually, I couldn't tell a difference...


Yes "Optimized" In that regard essentially means "not the highest settings for optimal performance" hence the higher scores. But if 1080p extreme doesn't look any better I don't see any sense in it. 


Melvis said:


> 5127 | Melvis | AMD FX-8350 @ Stock | ASUS GTX 970 @ 1089 | 1753
> View attachment 86352
> 1909 | Melvis | AMD FX-8350 @ Stock | ASUS GTX 970 @ 1089 | 1753
> View attachment 86351


Thanks, will update later.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 14, 2017)

Here ya go GPU is on air at the moment will re-post once i get my waterblock.


21336 | Live Or Die | i7 5930K @ 4.4Ghz | EVGA GTX 1080Ti FE @ 1925-2050 MHz |  6054 MHz









16049 | Live Or Die | i7 5930K @ 4.4Ghz | EVGA GTX 1080Ti FE @ 1925-2050 MHz |  6054 MHz






6068 | Live Or Die | i7 5930K @ 4.4Ghz | EVGA GTX 1080Ti FE @ 1925-2050 MHz |  6054 MHz


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 14, 2017)

Laptop (doesn't qualify because screen resolution < 1080p) but for curiosity 





Desktop (this one qualifies)

2913|Derek12|i3 6100U 3.7GHz|GTX 750Ti @ 1111 MHz|1350 MHz


----------



## Folterknecht (Apr 14, 2017)

running the bench at 1080p on a 16:10 screen (1920x1200 in my case) results in some imperfect scaling. That aside

7918 | Folterknecht | i5 3570K @ 4.4GHz | EVGA SSC GTX970 @ 1392 MHz | 1753 MHz


----------



## Absolution (Apr 14, 2017)

9234 | Absolution | i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz | Asus DUAL GTX 1070 @ 1936MHz | 2000 MHz






Drivers are 378.78


----------



## Absolution (Apr 14, 2017)

Below tests are in "Gaming mode" from Asus's tool ie ~1860Mhz core clock

2343 | Absolution | i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz | Asus DUAL GTX 1070 @ 1860MHz | 2000 MHz





9234 | Absolution | i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz | Asus DUAL GTX 1070 @ 1860MHz | 2000 MHz





9234 | Absolution | i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz | Asus DUAL GTX 1070 @ 1860MHz | 2000 MHz





27294 | Absolution | i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz | Asus DUAL GTX 1070 @ 1860MHz | 2000 MHz






Pity they went ahead with DX11 for such a test though.

*OpenGL 720p low:*

25069 | Absolution | i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz | Asus DUAL GTX 1070 @ 1860MHz | 2000 MHz


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Apr 14, 2017)

*Single GPU - 1080p Medium
*
10121 | uuuaaaaaa | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3.6GHz | Asus R9 4096 Fury Strix @ 1090 MHz | 500 MHz


*Single GPU - 1080p High
*
7818 | uuuaaaaaa | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3.6GHz | Asus R9 4096 Fury Strix @ 1090 MHz | 500 MHz
* 

Single GPU - 1080p Extreme
*
3455 | uuuaaaaaa | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3.6GHz | Asus R9 4096 Fury Strix @ 1090 MHz | 500 MHz
*
*
Asus R9 Fury Strix, 4096 shaders, 375W/325A bios. Cooled by a Thermalright Shaman (custom bracket) + VRM heatsink milled out of a ram heatpipe cooler.
* *


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 15, 2017)

Did a couple more runs:


8K Optimized - Oddly, my card wouldn't boost to it's normal clocks of just above 2000MHz, pretty much always stayed in the lower 1900MHz area, briefly hitting high 1800MHz a couple times.

3241|Slizzo|i7 6800K 4.2GHz|GTX 1080 @ 1924 MHz |1350  MHz




1080P High

12260|Slizzo|i7 6800K 4.2GHz|GTX 1080 @ 2050 MHz | 1350 MHz




EDIT: Did a full gamut of runs, core now 13MHz higher and memory 50MHz higher.

1080P Medium
17241|Slizzo|i7 6800K 4.2GHz|GTX 1080 @ 2075 MHz |1375  MHz


1080P High
12347|Slizzo|i7 6800K 4.2GHz|GTX 1080 @ 2101 MHz |1375  MHz


1080P Extreme
4494|Slizzo|i7 6800K 4.2GHz|GTX 1080 @ 2101 MHz |1375  MHz



4K Optimized
7347|Slizzo|i7 6800K 4.2GHz|GTX 1080 @ 1999 MHz |1375  MHz



8K Optimized
3281|Slizzo|i7 6800K 4.2GHz|GTX 1080 @ 1963 MHz |1375  MHz


----------



## Kanan (Apr 15, 2017)

Absolution said:


> Below tests are in "Gaming mode" from Asus's tool ie ~1860Mhz core clock
> 
> 2343 | Absolution | i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz | Asus DUAL GTX 1070 @ 1860MHz | 2000 MHz
> 
> ...



Please no redundant results which means lower score via lower clock on same bench where you already had higher (I made a new rule for that as well).

720p won't be listed here. Everything else I entered in the data sheet.



Slizzo said:


> 8K Optimized - Oddly, my card wouldn't boost to it's normal clocks of just above 2000MHz, pretty much always stayed in the lower 1900MHz area, briefly hitting high 1800MHz a couple times.


Well because GPU usage on 8K is higher, I guess. On mine it was actually lower usage and higher clocks because the GPU wasn't able to go full speed, bottlenecked by its own 3 GB of Vram.

---
Updated!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 15, 2017)

3636 / rtwjunkie / i7-3770k@4.2GHz / MSI 980Ti @1274Mhz (actual boost clock) / 1753Mhz






 8839 / rtwjunkie / i7-3770k@4.2GHz / MSI 980Ti @1274Mhz (actual boost clock) / 1753Mhz






12289 / rtwjunkie / i7-3770k@4.2GHz / MSI 980Ti @1274Mhz (actual boost clock) / 1753Mhz


----------



## Kanan (Apr 15, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> 3636 / rtwjunkie / i7-3770k@4.2GHz / MSI 980Ti @1274Mhz (actual boost clock) / 1753Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Updated.


----------



## Federacion (Apr 15, 2017)

FX 8150 3.6 GhZ- Gigabyte GTX 780 stock


----------



## Phuncz (Apr 15, 2017)

Multi-GPU:

1080p High:
11049|Phuncz|Ryzen 7 1800X @ 3.6 GHz|2x Radeon R9 290X @ 1000 MHz|1250 MHz






1080p Extreme:
4975|Phuncz|Ryzen 7 1800X @ 3.6 GHz|2x Radeon R9 290X @ 1000 MHz|1250 MHz






Single GPU:

1080p High:
5738|Phuncz|Ryzen 7 1800X @ 3.6 GHz|Radeon R9 290X @ 1000 MHz|1250 MHz







1080p Extreme:
2509|Phuncz|Ryzen 7 1800X @ 3.6 GHz|Radeon R9 290X @ 1000 MHz|1250 MHz


----------



## Tardan (Apr 15, 2017)

4645|Tardan|i7 3770K @ 4.1 GHz|NVIDIA TITAN X Pascal @ 2063 Hz|1376 MHz


----------



## kristoffer Hällström (Apr 15, 2017)

5949 | Kristoffer Hällström | Intel 7700k 4.9GHz | Gtx 1080ti FE @ 2025 MHz | Memory clock 5643 MHz


----------



## kristoffer Hällström (Apr 15, 2017)

5949 | Kristoffer Hällström | Intel 7700k 4.9GHz | Gtx 1080ti FE @ 2025 MHz | Memory clock 5643 MHz


----------



## john_ (Apr 15, 2017)

*LOW 720p*

*HD 7850 2GB*



*Nvidia GT 620 1GB*



*Here is something funny. If I overclock the AMD processor close to 3.5GHz(from 3.1GHz), the benchmark result is worst, a little over 1000 points. Tested 2-3 times after different system boots. Any idea; The motherboard doesn't seems to automatically change memory timings.*



*AMD Sempron 3850

 
*
*MEDIUM 1080p*

*HD 7850 2GB*
3817|John_|Phenom II X6 1405T 3.6 GHz|HD 7850 2GB @ 1050 MHz | Memory clock 1450 MHz



 

*HIGH 1080p*

*HD 7850 2GB*
2478|John_|Phenom II X6 1405T 3.6 GHz|HD 7850 2GB @ 1050 MHz | Memory clock 1450 MHz



 

EDIT: added posting format in 1080p medium and 1080p high results. Change screenshots to full.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Apr 15, 2017)

*Single GPU - 4K Optimized*

4721 | uuuaaaaaa | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3.6GHz | Asus R9 4096 Fury Strix @ 1070 MHz | 500 MHz
 

Asus R9 Fury Strix, 4096 shaders, 375W/325A bios. Cooled by a Thermalright Shaman (custom bracket) + VRM heatsink milled out of a ram heatpipe cooler.
*

*


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 16, 2017)

Got an email back from Unigen about why their benchmark program fails to open a 1080 full screen window seem it doesn't like RTSS 6.6.0 tried disabling and then running the superposition bench and works no problems


----------



## kristoffer Hällström (Apr 16, 2017)

9660 | Kristoffer Hällström | Intel 7700k  4.9 GHz | Asus Gtx 1080 ti Fe @ 2038 MHz | Memory clock 1423MHz (5693mhz)


----------



## kristoffer Hällström (Apr 16, 2017)

6017 | Kristoffer Hällström | Intel 7700k 4.9 GHz | Asus Gtx 1080 ti Fe @ 2038 MHz | Memory clock 1425,6 MHz (5702 mhz)


----------



## StrikeEagle (Apr 16, 2017)

1080p medium
22791 - StrikeEagle / CPU 7600k @ 4.8 GHz / Evga 1080Ti FE @ 2050MHz / Memory clock 1552 MHz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 16, 2017)

1080p medium


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 16, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> Laptop (doesn't qualify because screen resolution < 1080p)


This benchmark "automagically" scales the rendering resolution. So you can run all the preset or custom resolutions on any screen resolution.


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 17, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> This benchmark "automagically" scales the rendering resolution. So you can run all the preset or custom resolutions on any screen resolution.



Wow I didn't know that 

I will try again and post here!


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 17, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> This benchmark "automagically" scales the rendering resolution. So you can run all the preset or custom resolutions on any screen resolution.





Derek12 said:


> Wow I didn't know that
> 
> I will try again and post here!



Yup, I have a 1440P G-Sync monitor, but didn't stop me from running the 4K and 8K benches!!


----------



## alex24buc (Apr 17, 2017)

1080p Extreme

6283 | alex24buc | Intel 5960x 4.0 GHz | Gigabyte Gtx 1080 ti Fe @ 2088 MHz | Memory clock 1501 MHz


----------



## meseriasugt (Apr 17, 2017)

1080p medium, 1080p high, 1080p Extreme and 4k optimized


17825 | meseriasugt | Intel 5930K 4,3 Ghz | Asus GTX 1080F.E. @ 2151 MHz | Memory clock 1386 MHz
12799 | meseriasugt | Intel 5930K 4,3 Ghz | Asus GTX 1080F.E. @ 2151 MHz | Memory clock 1386 MHz
4661 | meseriasugt | Intel 5930K 4,3 Ghz | Asus GTX 1080F.E. @ 2151 MHz | Memory clock 1386 MHz
7683 | meseriasugt | Intel 5930K 4,3 Ghz | Asus GTX 1080F.E. @ 2151 MHz | Memory clock 1386 MHz


----------



## CrashRomeo (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## zezinhocrack (Apr 18, 2017)

1080p High

10066 | zezinhocrack | Intel Core i7 2600K 4,3 Ghz | Asus GTX 1070 Strix OC @ 1940 MHz | Memory clock 2175 MHz


----------



## Kanan (Apr 18, 2017)

Federacion said:


> FX 8150 3.6 GhZ- Gigabyte GTX 780 stock
> 
> View attachment 86389
> 
> View attachment 86388


rule #5, need the info in the correct format.


brandonwh64 said:


> 1080p medium


rule #5, need the info.



CrashRomeo said:


> View attachment 86482


same, rule #5, I need those infos. 

---

Updated!


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 18, 2017)

Updated with mild OC for FuryX. 
3486 - xkm1948 / 5820K 4.25 GHz / R9 FuryX @ 1100 MHz (actual boost clock) / HBM 500 MHz


----------



## Kanan (Apr 18, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Updated with mild OC for FuryX.
> 3486 - xkm1948 / 5820K 4.25 GHz / R9 FuryX @ 1100 MHz (actual boost clock) / HBM 500 MHz
> 
> View attachment 86488


Updated, you're the leader for Radeon 1080p Extreme now.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2017)

@Melvis 

I spotted an anomaly with the results when i compared your 970 to my 7970

Your GPU should be 25% (ish) better performing than mine and this is borne out in the High test



 

However, the gap between the cards is much closer in the Extreme test



 

Can you run the Medium test too please, to try and satisfy my curious mind.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 18, 2017)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK I think you'll find that Melvis is very CPU bound in his testing, which is why there is such a difference in scores


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2017)

Nuckles56 said:


> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK I think you'll find that Melvis is very CPU bound in his testing, which is why there is such a difference in scores




Ive got 11 web pages open, one of which is a youtube video playing and i ran the extreme test.


----------



## _MissBehave_ (Apr 18, 2017)

9629|_MissBehave_|4.4 GHz Intel i5 4690k|MSI GTX 980Ti 1416Mhz (actual boost)|1811MHz

Representing the Girls!


----------



## Melvis (Apr 18, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Melvis
> 
> I spotted an anomaly with the results when i compared your 970 to my 7970
> 
> ...



Hey im more then happy to run that test for you as I also thought that my score was a bit low, just seems to be in this benchmark, I ran all my games flat out without issues, but I will do the test again soon 



Nuckles56 said:


> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK I think you'll find that Melvis is very CPU bound in his testing, which is why there is such a difference in scores



Naaaa its not the CPU bottlenecking the GPU as this Benchmark is all GPU, my CPU doesnt even wake up when running this benchmark, its asleep lol


----------



## Melvis (Apr 18, 2017)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK Here is my score at Medium settings, CPU usage was between 25-30%




Also my GPU Clock speeds Ive listed are wrong, as boost clock was up to 1266MHz


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2017)

so we are back into the 25% ish range.

I wonder whats up with your Extreme test?


----------



## Melvis (Apr 18, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> so we are back into the 25% ish range.
> 
> I wonder whats up with your Extreme test?



I really have no idea honestly. I was expecting before I even ran the test to be over 2200ish but....So I dont know. Driver issue? *Shrugs*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2017)

A pal of mine has the same set up as you. I will see if i can rouse him and tempt him to run the tests.


----------



## CS85 (Apr 18, 2017)

1080 medium 
8997 - CS85 / i7-3770K 4.6Ghz / GTX 1060 3GB @ 2052/2249



 

1080 high
6424 - CS85/ i7 3770K 4.6Ghz/ GTX 1060 3GB @ 2052/2249


----------



## meseriasugt (Apr 18, 2017)

Update post #103, thanks.


----------



## Ithanul (Apr 18, 2017)

O what the heck.  Fresh install.  May as well.

14083 | Ithanul | i7 5960X @ 4.6GHz | GTX 980Ti @ 1493MHz | 1753MHz





10143 14083 | Ithanul | i7 5960X @ 4.6GHz | GTX 980Ti @ 1493MHz | 1753MHz




3984 | Ithanul | i7 5960X @ 4.6GHz | GTX 980Ti @ 1493MHz | 1753MHz




Up my clocks a bit.  The memory too.
Hmmm, seems it likes OCed memory.

14371 | Ithanul | i7 5960X @ 4.6GHz | GTX 980Ti @ 1519MHz | 1801MHz




Bumped the memory a bit more on this one.
14468 | Ithanul | i7 5960X @ 4.6GHz | GTX 980Ti @ 1519MHz | 1851.5MHz






Yep, it likes memory speed.
14563 | Ithanul | i7 5960X @ 4.6GHz | GTX 980Ti @ 1519MHz | 1901MHz





Another bump.
14639 | Ithanul | i7 5960X @ 4.6GHz | GTX 980Ti @ 1519MHz | 1951.5MHz





Last bump I will do for now.
14723 | Ithanul | i7 5960X @ 4.6GHz | GTX 980Ti @ 1519MHz | 2000MHz


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2017)

@Melvis

my mate scored

7568
5423
2006

you scored

7215
5127
1909


edit

hes using 369.09


----------



## areyoumadboy (Apr 18, 2017)

Not bad i think
4324 | areyoumadboy | i5-4690k@3.5GHz | GTX 1060 Strix OC @ 2100Mhz/9362Mhz | 


 


7118 | areyoumadboy| i5-4690k@3.5GHz  | GTX 1060 Strix OC @ 2100Mhz/9362Mhz |


----------



## alex24buc (Apr 18, 2017)

1080p Extreme

6379 | alex24buc | Intel 5960x 4.0 GHz | Gigabyte Gtx 1080 ti Fe @ 2101 MHz | Memory clock 1516 MHz


----------



## cushman (Apr 18, 2017)

12919] [cushman] [i7 4790K @4.4 GHz] [MSI GTX 980TI Gaming 6G @1140MHz-1228MHz] [1754MHz]





[9244] [cushman] [i7 4790K @4.4 GHz] [MSI GTX 980TI Gaming 6G @1140MHz-1228MHz] [1754MHz]





[3702] [cushman] [i7 4790K @4.4 GHz] [MSI GTX 980TI Gaming 6G @1140MHz-1228MHz] [1754MHz]


----------



## Ithanul (Apr 18, 2017)

Some more from me.

10664 | Ithanul | i7 5960X @ 4.6GHz | GTX 980Ti @ 1519MHz | 2000MHz





4230 | Ithanul | i7 5960X @ 4.6GHz | GTX 980Ti @ 1519MHz | 2000MHz



 

6686 | Ithanul | i7 5960X @ 4.6GHz | GTX 980Ti @ 1519MHz | 2000MHz


----------



## Nuva2910 (Apr 18, 2017)

Nuva2910 / FX8320 @ 3.7 GHz / Sapphire R9 390X 8GB Tri-X @ 1080 MHz / 1500 MHz

1080p MEDIUM - 8753
1080p HIGH - 6324
1080p EXTREME - 2760
4K OPTIMIZED - 3892
8K OPTIMIZED - 1605


----------



## scr (Apr 18, 2017)

4134| scr | i5 2500k @ 5GHz | GTX 980 Ti @ 1510 MHz | 3761 MHz


----------



## Absolution (Apr 18, 2017)

My single GPU high results don't line up with the Asus STRIX 1070. Gonna try running mine again at those clocks

Edit: actually it's 200 points higher in OC mode which seems about right. Maybe the STRIX benchmark numbers are incorrect?

Ahh memory overlock maybe


----------



## Ithanul (Apr 18, 2017)

Absolution said:


> Ahh memory overlock maybe



Bump the memory.  I noticed the benchmark likes higher memory speeds.


----------



## zezinhocrack (Apr 19, 2017)

Update

1080p High

10169 | zezinhocrack | Intel Core i7 2600K 4,4 Ghz | Asus GTX 1070 Strix OC @ 1930 MHz | Memory clock 2250 MHz


----------



## OneCool (Apr 19, 2017)

Drivers make a difference!!



 

Not posting for score but i promise you only difference is the driver update.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 19, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Melvis
> 
> my mate scored
> 
> ...



Ok so he is scoring better then me by a good margin really hey? Is any of his system OC?

I might have to roll back to the same driver and see what happens.


----------



## freakshow (Apr 19, 2017)

2449 | freakshow | AMD A10-7860K @ 4.3Ghz | Sapphire Nitro RX480 8GB @ 1355MHz | Memory clock 1830MHz


----------



## Kanan (Apr 19, 2017)

Melvis said:


> Hey im more then happy to run that test for you as I also thought that my score was a bit low, just seems to be in this benchmark, I ran all my games flat out without issues, but I will do the test again soon
> 
> 
> 
> Naaaa its not the CPU bottlenecking the GPU as this Benchmark is all GPU, my CPU doesnt even wake up when running this benchmark, its asleep lol


I think your GPU clock is simply low, it's not the CPU. Could be the driver in part as well, but first of all the GPU clock.



CS85 said:


> 1080 medium
> 8997 - CS85 / i7-3770K 4.6Ghz / GTX 1060 3GB @ 2052/2249
> 
> View attachment 86507
> ...





cushman said:


> i7 4790K @4.4 GHz- GTX 980TI @1400MHz





Nuva2910 said:


> Nuva2910 / FX8320 @ 3.7 GHz / Sapphire R9 390X 8GB Tri-X @ 1080 MHz / 1500 MHz
> 
> 1080p MEDIUM - 8753
> 1080p HIGH - 6324
> ...





scr said:


> i5 2500k @ 5GHz / GTX 980 Ti @ 1510 MHz / 3761 MHz





freakshow said:


> View attachment 86562


All of you guys besides Melvis: look at the rules please, I need proper formating (not doing it for you).

--

I'm thinking about ditching "1080p Medium" because of low relevance, but I'm not yet decided on it. Opinions?

Updated!


----------



## MrBrownstone (Apr 19, 2017)

Score = 8038 || MrBrownstone || i7-3930K @ 4.5 GHz || SLI GTX 980 Ti @ 1430 MHz / 2000 MHz


----------



## Kanan (Apr 19, 2017)

MrBrownstone said:


> Score = 8038 || MrBrownstone || i7-3930K @ 4.5 GHz || SLI GTX 980 Ti @ 1430 MHz / 2000 MHz


Ah first SLI result. Seems to work now. 

Updated.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 19, 2017)

Kanan said:


> I think your GPU clock is simply low, it's not the CPU. Could be the driver in part as well, but first of all the GPU clock.



I reported the Wrong clock speed in that Medium result test. GPU clock speed was actually 1266MHz which is the boost clock speed.


----------



## Daniel Vosloo (Apr 19, 2017)

11283 |Daniel Vosoo|Intel I7 4770K 4.5GHZ|EVGA 1080 Ti FE @ 1450 MHz (1850 actual boost clock) | Memory clock (5500) MHz 1080P Extreme


----------



## Daniel Vosloo (Apr 19, 2017)

11283 |Daniel Vosoo|Intel I7 4770K 4.5GHZ|EVGA 1080 Ti FE @ 1450 MHz (1850 actual boost clock) | Memory clock (5500) MHz 1080P high


----------



## Xerokine (Apr 19, 2017)

1080P Extreme

3995 | Xerokine | CPU I7-6800k 4.3 GHz | GPU GTX 1070 Clock 2088 MHz | Memory 2352 MHz

Trying to hit the 4000 mark but just can't quite make it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 19, 2017)

Base clock 950/1450
Factory o/c 1000/1450
My o/c 1045/1496





Medium

5829/CAPSLOCKSTUCK/ X5670 4.0ghz/ HD 7970 /1045/ 1496


 



High

4209/CAPSLOCKSTUCK/X5670 4.0ghz/ HD7970 /1045/1496


 


Extreme

1866 / CAPSLOCKSTUCK/ x 5670 4.0 ghz/ HD 7970/ 1045 / 1496


----------



## cdawall (Apr 19, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Ah first SLI result. Seems to work now.
> 
> Updated.



Time to see what my 980Ti's do lol


----------



## erixx (Apr 19, 2017)

It crashes if I use AFterburner and Rivatuner On screen data. how do you guys write your boost speed down? Max value from GPU-Z sensors? that is possibly a 1 second max value before throttling kicks in...?

Edit: I changed RTSS settings and it works  Now to the bench!


----------



## SpartanM07 (Apr 19, 2017)

6630 / SpartanM07 / i7 3770K 4.0GHz / Nvidia Titan Xp @ 2025MHz / Memory @ 1615MHz


----------



## Swamp Monster (Apr 19, 2017)

5321|Swamp Monster|Phenom II X4 940 AM2 @ 3.5 GHz|MSI R9 380 4GB @ 980 MHz | 1425 MHz
1080P MEDIUM:




3764|Swamp Monster|Phenom II X4 940 AM2 @ 3.5 GHz|MSI R9 380 4GB @ 980 MHz | 1425 MHz
1080P HIGH:




1649|Swamp Monster|Phenom II X4 940 AM2 @ 3.5 GHz|MSI R9 380 4GB @ 980 MHz | 1425 MHz
1080P EXTREME:


----------



## Kanan (Apr 20, 2017)

erixx said:


> It crashes if I use AFterburner and Rivatuner On screen data. how do you guys write your boost speed down? Max value from GPU-Z sensors? that is possibly a 1 second max value before throttling kicks in...?
> 
> Edit: I changed RTSS settings and it works  Now to the bench!


I use Afterburner to inspect and write down the clocks (min 3D clock to max 3D clock).


Swamp Monster said:


> 5321|Swamp Monster|Phenom II X4 940 AM2 @ 3.5 GHz|MSI R9 380 4GB @ 980 MHz | 1425 MHz
> 1080P MEDIUM:
> View attachment 86604
> 
> ...


Cool a X4 940, my old CPU, glad to see it here and it seems to do fine as well. 


cdawall said:


> Time to see what my 980Ti's do lol


I'm still curious what changed that SLI is now supported for Superposition. 

Updated!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 20, 2017)

( @basco )
@Melvis 
i just installed GTX 970.

8299/ CAPSLOCKSTUCK / X 5670 @4.0 / GTX 970 / 1500 / 1778




  5948 / CAPSLOCKSTUCK / X 5670 @4.0 / GTX 970 / 1500 / 1778





2113/ CAPSLOCKSTUCK / X 5670 @4.0 / GTX 970 / 1500 / 1778


----------



## Swamp Monster (Apr 20, 2017)

Here are results from another PC for statistics:

11610|mashiina|FX-8350 4.0 GHz|EVGA GTX1070 FTW @ 2126 MHz | 2311 MHz


 

10042|mashiina|FX-8350 4.0 GHz|EVGA GTX1070 FTW @ 2126 MHz | 2311 MHz


 

3990|mashiina|FX-8350 4.0 GHz|EVGA GTX1070 FTW @ 2126 MHz | 2311 MHz


----------



## R00kie (Apr 20, 2017)

MrBrownstone said:


> Score = 8038 || MrBrownstone || i7-3930K @ 4.5 GHz || SLI GTX 980 Ti @ 1430 MHz / 2000 MHz





Daniel Vosloo said:


> View attachment 86569 11283 |Daniel Vosoo|Intel I7 4770K 4.5GHZ|EVGA 1080 Ti FE @ 1450 MHz (1850 actual boost clock) | Memory clock (5500) MHz 1080P high



How did you guys make SLI work?


----------



## yeeeeman (Apr 20, 2017)

Score = 1919 || yeeeeman || i7-6700HQ @2.6Ghz || GTX 950M DDR3 @ 1124MHz / 900 MHz


----------



## Lt_JWS (Apr 20, 2017)

8451 | Lt_JWS | Ryzen 5 1400 @ 3.8Ghz | Sapphire RX480 8G @ 1401/2000Mhz


----------



## R00kie (Apr 20, 2017)

Made SLI Working...
8770 - gdallsk / i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz / Nvidia GTX 1080 FE SLI 2063 MHz / 1375 MHz





Simply create a new profile and add 0x080116F5 to DX10+DX11 compatibility bits


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 21, 2017)

i took someones advice and used the "save" function, and now I have a useless file that i cant view/post(knew i shouldnt have taken advice from a stranger not like candy ofc ), _does anyone know how to view the saved results/scores?? NOT the screenshots...the Scores.

 Just to clarify as to avoid incorrect responses. What I did was run a test, and then I clicked save and selected my desktop, which left me with a file that can't be opened with any program I have . I did notice that the name of the file is actually the score, but I figured it would be like a screenshot or something. It's not in users/documents/screenshots since I used a custom directory. Ty_


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i took someones advice and used the "save" function, and now I have a useless file that i cant view/post(knew i shouldnt have taken advice from a stranger not like candy ofc ), _*does anyone know how to view the saved results/scores?? NOT the screenshots...the Scores.*_


You can't do anything with them unless you have the Advanced or Pro version of the benchmark. If you did have said version(s) you could upload them to your profile @ https://benchmark.unigine.com and submit those results(saved as the .score-file) to the leaderboards @ https://benchmark.unigine.com/leaderboards/




So the story goes...but I just get blank pages when I try to go to either site.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 21, 2017)

Swamp Monster said:


> Here are results from another PC for statistics:
> 
> 11610|mashiina|FX-8350 4.0 GHz|EVGA GTX1070 FTW @ 2126 MHz | 2311 MHz
> View attachment 86724
> ...


I used your username, since that's what people would be looking for.

Updated!

PS. Does someone care to do some 4K/8K SLI and CF benchmarks?


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i took someones advice and used the "save" function, and now I have a useless file that i cant view/post(knew i shouldnt have taken advice from a stranger not like candy ofc ), _does anyone know how to view the saved results/scores?? NOT the screenshots...the Scores.
> 
> Just to clarify as to avoid incorrect responses. What I did was run a test, and then I clicked save and selected my desktop, which left me with a file that can't be opened with any program I have . I did notice that the name of the file is actually the score, but I figured it would be like a screenshot or something. It's not in users/documents/screenshots since I used a custom directory. Ty_


Sorry about that I mixed them up, later realized I had the wrong button (it's the camera button btw.) I thought posted a response about my goof.


----------



## Daniel Vosloo (Apr 21, 2017)

I used nvidia inspector, i think i used batman origins profile


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 21, 2017)

7046 -  Vya Domus / FX - 6300 4.3 GHz / 1060 6GB Core clock 2139 MHz / Memory clock 2000 MHz




2595 -  Vya Domus / FX - 6300 4.3 GHz / 1060 6GB Core clock 2139 MHz / Memory clock 2000 MHz




4273 -  Vya Domus / FX - 6300 4.3 GHz / 1060 6GB Core clock 2139 MHz / Memory clock 2000 MHz





How come the 1080p Extreme is so demanding even compared to the 4K one ?


----------



## Daniel Vosloo (Apr 21, 2017)

Kanan asked for 4K and 8K benchmarks....
Here is mine


 19554 - Daniel Vosoo|Intel I7 4770K 4.5GHZ|EVGA 1080 Ti FE @ 1450 MHz (1850 actual boost clock) | Memory clock (5500) MHz 1080P high


----------



## Daniel Vosloo (Apr 21, 2017)

8754 || Daniel Vosoo|Intel I7 4770K 4.5GHZ|EVGA 1080 Ti FE @ 1450 MHz (1850 actual boost clock) | Memory clock (5500) MHz 8K


----------



## Kanan (Apr 22, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> How come the 1080p Extreme is so demanding even compared to the 4K one ?


Because the 4K one is "optimized" and the "Extreme" one is "Extreme". ;D "Optimized" here means it's running on settings that rather produce good FPS than have highest settings/best possible graphics - I think 1080p Extreme is just that: "Extreme".


Daniel Vosloo said:


> 8754 || Daniel Vosoo|Intel I7 4770K 4.5GHZ|EVGA 1080 Ti FE @ 1450 MHz (1850 actual boost clock) | Memory clock (5500) MHz 8KView attachment 86798


Seems 8K is "playable" with your setup. 

Updated.


----------



## Absolution (Apr 22, 2017)

Ithanul said:


> Bump the memory.  I noticed the benchmark likes higher memory speeds.



*1080p Medium*

13410 | Absolution | i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz | Asus DUAL GTX 1070 @ 2012MHz | 2101MHz







*1080p High (re-run)*

13410 | Absolution | i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz | Asus DUAL GTX 1070 @ 2000MHz | 2124MHz


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> How come the 1080p Extreme is so demanding even compared to the 4K one



Look at the settings for the extreme preset as compared to the settings for the 4K preset. The extreme preset (regardless of resolution) has the maximum options enabled , and is therefore significantly more strenuous on both gpu & vRAM. Even with a brand-new RX 580 scores are less than 3000 on the extreme preset. It makes  me wonder what was AMD thinking? Their "top of the line" GPU is 100%+  less powerful than Nvidia's reference 1080. Of course it's also half the cost or even more like a third.personally I always loved AMD GPUs, I just wish they could get back in the game with a single chip video card that was kick ass


----------



## R00kie (Apr 22, 2017)

14112 - gdallsk / i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz / Nvidia GTX 1080 FE SLI 2063 MHz / 1375 MHz






6348 - gdallsk / i7 5820K - 4.5 GHz / Nvidia GTX 1080 FE SLI 2063 MHz / 1375 MHz


----------



## Enterprise24 (Apr 22, 2017)

4313 - Enterprise24 / i5-6500 - 4.87 GHz / Nvidia GTX 980 Ti Ref 1567 MHz / 2025 MHz


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Apr 22, 2017)

*[updated score]

Single GPU - 1080p Extreme*

3482 | uuuaaaaaa | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3.6GHz | Asus R9 4096 Fury Strix @ 1097 MHz | HBM 500 MHz



Asus R9 Fury Strix, 4096 shaders, 375W/325A bios. Cooled by a Thermalright Shaman (custom bracket) + VRM heatsink milled out of a ram heatpipe cooler.
*

*


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 22, 2017)

7851 - xkm1948 / 5820K 4.25 GHz / R9 FuryX @ 1100 MHz (actual boost clock) / HBM 500 MHz





4802 - xkm1948 / 5820K 4.25 GHz / R9 FuryX @ 1100 MHz (actual boost clock) / HBM 500 MHz


----------



## FireWallCR (Apr 22, 2017)

13726|FireWallCR|I7 3960x 4.2 GHz|1GamingX 1070 @ ACTUAL STOCK MHz (actual boost clock)


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2017)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> *Single GPU - 1080p Medium
> *
> 10121 | uuuaaaaaa | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3.6GHz | Asus R9 4096 Fury Strix @ 1090 MHz | 500 MHz
> View attachment 86363
> ...


I'm impressed with that CPU!


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Apr 22, 2017)

erocker said:


> I'm impressed with that CPU!



Gpu usage stays around 88-95% occasionally spikes up to 100%. Must upgrade to Ryzen and redo my scores


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2017)

Still.. Almost an 8 year old chip keeping up with most newer stuff! I wish I would of kept mine.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Apr 22, 2017)

erocker said:


> Still.. Almost an 8 year old chip keeping up with most newer stuff! I wish I would of kept mine.


It easily does 4.0GHz (20x multi) and 2800MHz NB, too bad that I'm stuck with this crappy MSI board, my Crosshair III died last year :/


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 22, 2017)

Full gamut of runs again, this time with a GTX 1080 Ti.

1080P Medium
20848 | Slizzo | i7 6800K 4.2GHz | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050 MHz |1502 MHz


1080P High
16630 | Slizzo | i7 6800K 4.2GHz | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050 MHz |1502 MHz


1080P Extreme
6171 | Slizzo | i7 6800K 4.2GHz | GTX 1080 TI @ 2050 MHz |1502 MHz


4K Optimized
10167 | Slizzo | i7 6800K 4.2GHz | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050 MHz |1502 MHz


8K Optimized
4555 | Slizzo | i7 6800K 4.2GHz | GTX 1080 TI @ 2037 MHz |1502 MHz


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 22, 2017)

It's painful following Slizzo, but hey ho, my 8 year old 920 with a 980 Ti shaped cherry on top.

1080P Medium
12509 | Fluffmeister | i7 920 @ 2.6 GHz | Palit GTX 980 Ti @ 1354 MHz | 1753 MHz

1080P High
9195 | Fluffmeister | i7 920 @ 2.6 GHz | Palit GTX 980 Ti @ 1354 MHz | 1753 MHz

1080P Extreme
3731 | Fluffmeister | i7 920 @ 2.6 GHz | Palit GTX 980 Ti @ 1354 MHz | 1753 MHz

4K Optimized
5682 | Fluffmeister | i7 920 @ 2.6 GHz | Palit GTX 980 Ti @ 1354 MHz | 1753 MHz


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 22, 2017)

Fluffmeister said:


> It's painful following Slizzo, but hey ho, my 8 year old 920 with a 980 Ti shaped cherry on top.
> 
> 1080P Medium
> 12509 | Fluffmeister | i7 920 @ 2.6 GHz | Palit GTX 980 Ti @ 1354 MHz | 1753 MHz
> ...



Fluff, I think you have your memory and core clocks switched in your post.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2017)

i mustve done something wrong, my results arent in list in OP


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 22, 2017)

Slizzo said:


> Fluff, I think you have your memory and core clocks switched in your post.



You had me doubling checking for a sec! But yeah it's right, the older GDDR5 runs at a higher clock, these are stock clocks on my Palit Super JetStream but she does boost to 1354 of her own accord.


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 23, 2017)

Fluffmeister said:


> You had me doubling checking for a sec! But yeah it's right, the older GDDR5 runs at a higher clock, these are stock clocks on my Palit Super JetStream but she does boost to 1354 of her own accord.
> 
> View attachment 86872



Huh, I thought most people had their cards boost quite a bit higher than what you have listed.  Not bad if that just a normal boost clock.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Look at the settings for the extreme preset as compared to the settings for the 4K preset. The extreme preset (regardless of resolution) has the maximum options enabled , and is therefore significantly more strenuous on both gpu & vRAM. Even with a brand-new RX 580 scores are less than 3000 on the extreme preset. It makes  me wonder what was AMD thinking? Their "top of the line" GPU is 100%+  less powerful than Nvidia's reference 1080. Of course it's also half the cost or even more like a third.personally I always loved AMD GPUs, I just wish they could get back in the game with a single chip video card that was kick ass


"Thinking" doesn't invent you faster GPUs, but Vega is coming. 


uuuaaaaaa said:


> *[updated score]
> 
> Single GPU - 1080p Extreme*
> 
> ...


Try HBM overclocking if you want a higher score. I'd also like to see it for the funs.


xkm1948 said:


> 7851 - xkm1948 / 5820K 4.25 GHz / R9 FuryX @ 1100 MHz (actual boost clock) / HBM 500 MHz
> 
> View attachment 86851
> 
> ...


Same here, try HBM overclocking, I would like to see the difference.


FireWallCR said:


> 13726|FireWallCR|I7 3960x 4.2 GHz|1GamingX 1070 @ ACTUAL STOCK MHz (actual boost clock)


I need GPU and VRAM clocks. Use Afterburner or smth similar to see them.


erocker said:


> Still.. Almost an 8 year old chip keeping up with most newer stuff! I wish I would of kept mine.


Yeah, and those are kinda living on in consoles atm, still doing relatively strong @ max. 60 FPS gaming.


uuuaaaaaa said:


> It easily does 4.0GHz (20x multi) and 2800MHz NB, too bad that I'm stuck with this crappy MSI board, my Crosshair III died last year :/


Ah, shit! That was a kickass Phenom II setup you had. Still is nice enough. How is playing Battlefield 4 or 1 with it?


Slizzo said:


> Full gamut of runs again, this time with a GTX 1080 Ti.
> 
> 1080P Medium
> 20848 | Slizzo | i7 6800K 4.2GHz | GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050 MHz |1502 MHz
> ...


You're first on 1080P High now. Seems that for 1080P Medium your clocks are too low and limit the GPU a bit but for 1080P High it seems to favour high L3 cache and doesn't care as much about the clocks too. /speculation


Fluffmeister said:


> It's painful following Slizzo, but hey ho, my 8 year old 920 with a 980 Ti shaped cherry on top.
> 
> 1080P Medium
> 12509 | Fluffmeister | i7 920 @ 2.6 GHz | Palit GTX 980 Ti @ 1354 MHz | 1753 MHz
> ...


You should overclock that nice CPU, it's a pain to see it running on stock!


jboydgolfer said:


> i mustve done something wrong, my results arent in list in OP


Which ones do you mean? Maybe I responded to you and told you smth is wrong, or I didn't see it.

---

Updated!


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Try HBM overclocking if you want a higher score. I'd also like to see it for the funs.



*Single GPU - 1080p Extreme*

HBM *400* MHz
3470 | uuuaaaaaa | Phenom II X6 1100T @ *3.7*GHz | Asus R9 4096 Fury Strix @ 1097 MHz | HBM *400* MHz

HBM *500* MHz
3482 | uuuaaaaaa | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3.6GHz | Asus R9 4096 Fury Strix @ 1097 MHz | HBM *500* MHz

HBM *545* MHz
3472 | uuuaaaaaa | Phenom II X6 1100T @ *3.7*GHz | Asus R9 4096 Fury Strix @ 1097 MHz | HBM *545* MHz

HBM *600* MHz
3468 | uuuaaaaaa | Phenom II X6 1100T @ *3.7*GHz | Asus R9 4096 Fury Strix @ 1097 MHz | HBM *600* MHz

Negative scaling with HBM overlock, this is nothing new. Some applications scale positively with HBM clock like geekbench compute:

MY score @ 1226MHz/ HBM 600 MHz
http://hwbot.org/submission/3383005_


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> *Single GPU - 1080p Extreme*
> 
> HBM *400* MHz
> 3470 | uuuaaaaaa | Phenom II X6 1100T @ *3.7*GHz | Asus R9 4096 Fury Strix @ 1097 MHz | HBM *400* MHz
> ...


Thanks, I guess on higher clocks the latency increases too much, thus worse scores, because the benchmark isn't bandwidth limited - that would increase the points then, counteract the increased latency. 

Did you see my question about BF4 / BF1 gaming on Phenom II 1100T? I replaced my Phenom II 940 because of BF4, but it was with DDR2 800 and the bandwidth wasn't sufficient for that heavy game anymore (still good enough for Crysis 3 for example). I guess yours does better with DDR3.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Thanks, I guess on higher clocks the latency increases too much, thus worse scores, because the benchmark isn't bandwidth limited - that would increase the points then, counteract the increased latency.
> 
> Did you see my question about BF4 / BF1 gaming on Phenom II 1100T? I replaced my Phenom II 940 because of BF4, but it was with DDR2 800 and the bandwidth wasn't sufficient for that heavy game anymore (still good enough for Crysis 3 for example). I guess yours does better with DDR3.


 The 400MHz strap has tighter timings, that is why I tried the lower clock (HBM clocks in steps, i.e. if you set it at 510 it will run at 500, but 535 will run 545, 580 will default to 600 and so on.).  I'm on DDR3 1333Mhz @6-7-6-16-33-1T, it works better than 1600MHz with looser timings. I can't test BF4/BF1 atm, I do not have any of those games :|


----------



## Carrotsalesman (Apr 23, 2017)

13935|Carrotsalesman|CPU 3930k 4.2 GHz|GPU @ 1641 MHz| Memory clock 2336 MHz


----------



## Carrotsalesman (Apr 23, 2017)

3848|Carrotsalesman|CPU 3930k 4.2 GHz|GPU @ 1641 MHz| Memory clock 2336 MHz


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> The 400MHz strap has tighter timings, that is why I tried the lower clock (HBM clocks in steps, i.e. if you set it at 510 it will run at 500, but 535 will run 545, 580 will default to 600 and so on.).


Yeah I remember. Curious if HBM2 will be as special too, I guess yea. 

Updated.


----------



## infrared (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice benchmark, although I had to sort out the SLI Profiles for it to run on both cards..

6700K @ 4.8GHz, 4.5GHz cache
Ram @ 3333MHz 15-17-17-34 1T
2x GTX Titan (Kepler) @ 1175MHz/3400MHz

1080P Medium:
18071|infrared|6700K 4.8 GHz|2x GTX Titan (6GB Kepler) @ 1175 MHz | 1700 MHz



1080P Extreme:
5351|infrared|6700K 4.8 GHz|2x GTX Titan (6GB Kepler) @ 1175 MHz | 1700 MHz


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 23, 2017)

I am loving this thread.

Nice one @Kanan


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

infrared said:


> Nice benchmark, although I had to sort out the SLI Profiles for it to run on both cards..
> 
> 6700K @ 4.8GHz, 4.5GHz cache
> Ram @ 3333MHz 15-17-17-34 1T
> ...





> *5. Follow this format for posting (and don't forget the screenshot provided by Superposition):*
> SCORE|Username|CPU X.x GHz|GPU @ ACTUAL XXXX MHz (actual boost clock) | Memory clock (no double data+ rate clocks, actual real clocks) XXXX MHz


Please. 
--
Thanks Ger, I'm happy it's running so well, people seem to like the bench. =)


----------



## ISI300 (Apr 23, 2017)

Gave it a go on my trusty old 780 Ti as well as my trustier and older 580 (just for funsies).
GTX 780 Ti @ Stock
2320|ISI300|i5 4670K 3.4 GHz|780 Ti @ 993| Memory clock 1750MHz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GTX 580 @ Stock (772/1544/1002)
3627|ISI300|i5 4670K 3.4 GHz|GTX 580 @ 772 MHz|Memory clock 1002 MHz|




Edited to follow rule #5 correctly


----------



## infrared (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Please.


 Sorry! Post above edited. Thanks for keeping score


----------



## Carrotsalesman (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey Kanan,
Keep up the good work! Didn't think i'd be 10th overall on 1080p medium, nowhere near! Top idea you had mate.
Final post is my "high" setting score, Thanks.

10062|Carrotsalesman|CPU 3930k 4.2 GHz|GPU @ 1641 MHz| Memory clock 2336 MHz


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

infrared said:


> Sorry! Post above edited. Thanks for keeping score


Np. =) I inserted your scores for 1080p Extreme, no 1080p Medium @ MGPU because of low demand/low use.

--
Updated.


----------



## infrared (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Np. =) I inserted your scores for 1080p Extreme, no 1080p Medium @ MGPU because of low demand/low use.
> 
> --
> Updated.



That's cool, cheers. I did a 1080P high run with MGPU too 

13287|infrared|i7 6700K 4.8 GHz|2x GTX Titan (6GB Kepler) @ 1175 MHz | 1700 MHz


----------



## Carrotsalesman (Apr 23, 2017)

2685|Carrotsalesman|CPU 3930k 4.2 GHz|GPU @ 1641 MHz| Memory clock 2336 MHz


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

infrared said:


> That's cool, cheers. I did a 1080P high run with MGPU too
> 
> 13287|infrared|i7 6700K 4.8 GHz|2x GTX Titan (6GB Kepler) @ 1175 MHz | 1700 MHz
> 
> View attachment 86902


Cool, that's a really high score. If you like do 4K & 8K as well, let's put that 6 GB vram to use!
---
Updated.


----------



## infrared (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Cool, that's a really high score. If you like do 4K & 8K as well, let's put that 6 GB vram to use!
> ---
> Updated.


Niiice, I didn't realize it could run at higher than native resolution, that's a really cool feature!

4K ran nicely, but 8K bought it to it's knees lol

7923|infrared|6700K 4.7 GHz|2x GTX Titan (6GB Kepler) @ 1175 MHz | 1700 MHz

 

3172|infrared|6700K 4.7 GHz|2x GTX Titan (6GB Kepler) @ 1175 MHz | 1700 MHz


----------



## basco (Apr 23, 2017)

maybe dumm question but what means dpi scaling in the options?(i know what it means in windows)
is it for the 4k\8k benches to scale down on full hd monitors?
TIA


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Which ones do you mean? Maybe I responded to you and told you smth is wrong, or I didn't see it.



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...chmark-post-your-results.232298/#post-3637222

It looks right, i posted on 1st page


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

infrared said:


> Niiice, I didn't realize it could run at higher than native resolution, that's a really cool feature!
> 
> 4K ran nicely, but 8K bought it to it's knees lol
> 
> ...


Still very nice scores =)



jboydgolfer said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...chmark-post-your-results.232298/#post-3637222
> 
> It looks right, i posted on 1st page


Yeah the formating is a mess, please fix. 
--
Updated.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Apr 23, 2017)

So here are my 4K results. Why not, since it runs better than Extreme anyway.
2303|Swamp Monster|Phenom II X4 940 AM2 @ 3.5 GHz|MSI R9 380 4GB @ 980 MHz | 1425 MHz
4K OPTIMIZED:


 

Older system deserves some love too 
1340|Swamp Monster|Phenom II X4 925 AM3 @ 2.8 GHz|XFX HD 5770 1GB @ 850 MHz | 1200 MHz
1080P MEDIUM:




 and another Bulldozer build
5868|Swamp Monster|FX-8320 @ 3.5 GHz|MSI R9 280 3GB @ 1150 MHz | 1550 MHz
1080P MEDIUM:




 4214|Swamp Monster|FX-8320 @ 3.5 GHz|MSI R9 280 3GB @ 1150 MHz | 1550 MHz
1080P HIGH:





 1769|Swamp Monster|FX-8320 @ 3.5 GHz|MSI R9 280 3GB @ 1150 MHz | 1550 MHz
1080P EXTREME:


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

Swamp Monster said:


> So here are my 4K results. Why not, since it runs better than Extreme anyway.
> 2303|Swamp Monster|Phenom II X4 940 AM2 @ 3.5 GHz|MSI R9 380 4GB @ 980 MHz | 1425 MHz
> 4K OPTIMIZED:
> View attachment 86911
> ...


updated.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 23, 2017)

basco said:


> maybe dumm question but what means dpi scaling in the options?(i know what it means in windows)
> is it for the 4k\8k benches to scale down on full hd monitors?
> TIA


DPI(Dots Per Inch) scaling is for correcting launcher window and fonts scaling/size.





The render scaling/size is automatic. It can't be turned on or off. Which means it will scale/size the rendering of the benchmark at any preset or custom resolution to fit on any size screen(at any resolution). Up or down in size, automatically.


----------



## Tardan (Apr 23, 2017)

Updated scores with a slightly higher memory overclock 

6660|Tardan|i7 3770K @ 4.1 GHz|NVIDIA TITAN X Pascal @ 2063 Hz|1476 MHz


 

10390|Tardan|i7 3770K @ 4.1 GHz|NVIDIA TITAN X Pascal @ 2063 Hz|1476 MHz


 

4681|Tardan|i7 3770K @ 4.1 GHz|NVIDIA TITAN X Pascal @ 2063 Hz|1476 MHz


----------



## FilipM (Apr 24, 2017)

*10221|FilipM|X5660 @ 4.41 GHz|NVIDIA GTX1060 6GB @ 2126 MHz|2455 MHz*






*7299|FilipM|X5660 @ 4.41 GHz|NVIDIA GTX1060 6GB @ 2126 MHz|2455 MHz*






*2705|FilipM|X5660 @ 4.41 GHz|NVIDIA GTX1060 6GB @ 2126 MHz|2455 MHz*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 24, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Yeah the formating is a mess, please fix.



A mess?really?nevermind


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 24, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> A mess?really?nevermind


Here, let me lend you a hand.

*1080p Extreme:*
2395 | jboydgolfer | Pentium G3258 @ 4.0Ghz | GTX 970 @ 1178MHz | 1753MHz

*1080p Medium:*
8757 | jboydgolfer | Pentium G3258 @ 4.0Ghz | GTX 970 @ 1178MHz | 1753MHz

Screenshots found here.

Do you think the boost clock is correct? That's what it's supposed to be for a stock GTX 970. But without monitoring it during the benchmark it's sort of guesswork if it was achieved during it or not. I assume it was though.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 24, 2017)

HBM overclock does not justify the effort. Tried it, basically no gain in performance.

FuryX is pretty much overclocked to the max from factory. It is just not going to perform well in DX11/OGL environments.

I wish Superposition would introduce DX12/Vulkan support in the future. That would be really interesting.


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 24, 2017)

Kanan said:


> You're first on 1080P High now. Seems that for 1080P Medium your clocks are too low and limit the GPU a bit but for 1080P High it seems to favour high L3 cache and doesn't care as much about the clocks too. /speculation




Yeah, I must confess that getting everything stable after installing the 1080Ti was a bear. I think it has to do with the age of my PSU (it's 7 years old or so now), so I'm looking at replacing that soon.

My ring ratio is set to stock right now (28x), that's the only way I was able to make my 4.2GHz stable. Not really willing to up any more voltage to the CPU, it's running at 1.365v currently.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 24, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> A mess?really?nevermind


Don't take it personally, I will update and include everything later. Right now at the mobile.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 24, 2017)

My 4 year old laptop, I didn't even try anything more difficult than 1080p medium for good reason. And I think I can safely say that I have the lowest score currently.

1149 | Nuckles56 | i7 4700MQ @ 2.4Ghz | GT 745m @ 1045MHz | 900MHz




586 | Nuckles56 | i7 4700MQ @ 2.4Ghz | Intel HD 4600 @ 1150MHz | 800 MHz


----------



## Kanan (Apr 25, 2017)

Tardan said:


> Updated scores with a slightly higher memory overclock
> 
> 6660|Tardan|i7 3770K @ 4.1 GHz|NVIDIA TITAN X Pascal @ 2063 Hz|1476 MHz
> View attachment 86926
> ...


Okay you're #1 on 1080p Extreme again. 

Updated, you're in as well @jboydgolfer


----------



## blacktruckryder (Apr 25, 2017)

13585-blacktruckryder / Intel I5 7600K @ 5.0Ghz / Msi GTX 1070 @ 1872Mhz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock 2177Mhz


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 25, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Updated, you're in as well @jboydgolfer



surely the GPU core speed is wrong


----------



## Kanan (Apr 25, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> surely the GPU core speed is wrong


Yes its standard not GPU Boost 2.0 frequency, but it correlates with his low score so I didn't mind. I estimate it's about 1350 in real tops. @jboydgolfer if you care give me more info on it.


----------



## khurram40 (Apr 25, 2017)

980 ti in is full glory


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Apr 25, 2017)

22492 / mdbrotha03 / Intel i7-7700k 4.5 / Asus ROG Strix 1080 Ti @ 2050 Boost / Memory Clock 1431 Medium
16415 / mdbrotha03 / Intel i7-7700k 4.5 / Asus ROG Strix 1080 Ti @ 2050 Boost / Memory Clock 1431 High
  6112 / mdbrotha03 / Intel i7-7700k 4.5/ Asus ROG Strix 1080 Ti @ 2050 Boost / Memory Clock 1431 Extreme
  9439 / mdbrotha03 / Intel i7-7700k 4.5 / Asus ROG Strix 1080 Ti @ 2050 Boost / Memory Clock 1431 4k Optimized


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 25, 2017)

6138 / the54thvoid /Ryzen 1700X 3.9 / GTX 1080ti FE @ 2038 (max boost) / Memory Clock 1500 

Must get some Ryzen love on that scoreboard....


----------



## khurram40 (Apr 25, 2017)

View attachment 87014


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 25, 2017)

2nd attempt....

(Afterburner turned off)

6266 / the54thvoid /Ryzen 1700X 3.9 / GTX 1080ti FE @ 2050 (max boost) / Memory Clock 1500


----------



## _MissBehave_ (Apr 25, 2017)

Ok so Kanan PM'd me and asked me to re-run my benchies as he thought I was under performing vs. other 980ti's. So thanks  You were correct, I did some further benchmarks and my scores have really improved. Not as high as the top few but I am pretty happy with my score. I guess I just became braver and pushed those sliders further up lol.

4084|_MissBehave_|4.4GHz i5 4690k|MSi GTX 980Ti @1466Mhz|2000MHz






10075|_MissBehave_|4.4GHz i5 4690k|MSi GTX 980Ti @1466Mhz|2000MHz






Can't get any higher than that Kanan the benchmark starts to crash if I go any higher.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 26, 2017)

khurram40 said:


> 980 ti in is full glory





khurram40 said:


> View attachment 87017 View attachment 87014


Read #1 post / look at the rules.


the54thvoid said:


> 2nd attempt....
> 
> (Afterburner turned off)
> 
> 6266 / the54thvoid /Ryzen 1700X 3.9 / GTX 1080ti FE @ 2050 (max boost) / Memory Clock 1500


Interesting that turning off RivaTunerStatisticsServer and/or Afterburner seems to increase performance, maybe I should try that as well. Also thumbs up for bringing in Ryzen at a high level for the first time.


_MissBehave_ said:


> Ok so Kanan PM'd me and asked me to re-run my benchies as he thought I was under performing vs. other 980ti's. So thanks  You were correct, I did some further benchmarks and my scores have really improved. Not as high as the top few but I am pretty happy with my score. I guess I just became braver and pushed those sliders further up lol.
> 
> 4084|_MissBehave_|4.4GHz i5 4690k|MSi GTX 980Ti @1466Mhz|2000MHz
> 
> ...


You did well. 

---

Updated!


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 26, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Interesting that turning off RivaTunerStatistics server and/or Afterburner seems to increase performance, maybe I should try that as well. Also thumbs up for bringing in Ryzen at a high level for the first time.


Its benchmarking.. you don't run the race with drag chute on. 

The TPU effect.............


----------



## Kanan (Apr 26, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Its benchmarking.. you don't run the race with drag chute on.


I'm not necessarily seeing observation and overclocking tools as a "drag chute".


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 26, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Here, let me lend you a hand.
> 
> *1080p Extreme:*
> 2395 | jboydgolfer | Pentium G3258 @ 4.0Ghz | GTX 970 @ 1178MHz | 1753MHz
> ...



 It's not that important to me, but thank you for your effort


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 26, 2017)

Kanan said:


> I'm not necessarily seeing observation and overclocking tools as a "drag chute".


When you are benchmarking, typically, the object is to score the highest within a certain set of rules. Killing useless backround apps are one method to increase you score, albeit not by much. MSI AB is constantly pinging the card/system to give you all those readings...makes sense it gives a negligibly noticeable increase in some benchmarks.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 26, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> When you are benchmarking, typically, the object is to score the highest within a certain set of rules. Killing useless backround apps are one method to increase you score, albeit not by much. MSI AB is constantly pinging the card/system to give you all those readings...makes sense it gives a negligibly noticeable increase in some benchmarks.


Yeah anyone knows that. My comment was specifically about MSI AB/RivaTunerSS in particular because those programs are not supposed to draw (some) performance. And again, observation and overclocking tools are not "useless" - so your comment is still off as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 26, 2017)

They are, and do, is all i was saying. Im not surprised as this is WHY you dont run those programs, when benchmarking, after setting clocks.

 Useless for your final run may bring clarity to where im coming from. Its good to run and get temps and clocks...etc...etc when you are putzing around to find clock limits, of course (why do i feel i had to say that  ).  But when it comes to getting the best scores, those applications shouldnt be used (againd after you set the clocks), for whatever (little) that is worth. Its no surprise.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 26, 2017)

Yeah we will see. I'm about to upgrade my GPU anyway, so a rebench is already ordered.


----------



## Frito11 (Apr 26, 2017)

6424 | Frito11 | i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz | Asus 1080 Ti FE Watercooled 2126 MHz |1525 mhz memory (according to GPU-Z no idea what is real is so confusing afterburner and benchmark reports 6102 mhz)


----------



## Frito11 (Apr 26, 2017)

10219 | Frito11 | i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz | Asus 1080 Ti FE Watercooled 2126 MHz |1525 mhz


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 26, 2017)

Ran the medium preset and GPU usage went tumbling.  Scored 19394, which puts me below cards I beat at extreme settings - Need a second CPU for mediocre detail benchmarks!


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Apr 26, 2017)

don't think I can push the memory much further than this.  Core tapped out a long time ago

6238/ mdbrotha03 / Intel i7-7700k 4.5/ Asus ROG Strix 1080 Ti @ 2050 Boost / Memory Clock 1535 MHz Extreme 

10159 / mdbrotha03 / Intel i7-7700k 4.5/ Asus ROG Strix 1080 Ti @ 2050 Boost / Memory Clock 1535 MHz 4k Optimized


----------



## erixx (Apr 26, 2017)

9765 | Erixx | i7 6850K @ 4.0GHz | nV GTX 1080 Ti FE +EK | 2050 MHz |1405 mhz


----------



## Petar666 (Apr 26, 2017)

4719| Petar666| RYZEN7 1700X @ 3.8GHz | nV GTX 1080 CS | 2138 MHz |1396 mhz




4719| Petar666| RYZEN7 1700X @ 3.8GHz | nV GTX 1080 CS | 2138 MHz |1396 mhz


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 26, 2017)

14106 | P4-630 | i5 6500 @ 3.6GHz | MSI GTX1070 Gaming X @ 2050MHz | 2415MHz


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 27, 2017)

8087 / rtwjunkie / i3-4160 @ 3.6GHz / Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 8GB @ 1306MHz / 2000MHz






5722 / rtwjunkie / i3-4160 @ 3.6GHz / Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 8GB @ 1306MHz / 2000MHz


----------



## Frito11 (Apr 27, 2017)

22905 | Frito11 | i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz | Asus 1080 Ti FE Watercooled 2114 MHz |1525 mhz memory




17122 | Frito11 | i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz | Asus 1080 Ti FE Watercooled 2114 MHz |1525 mhz memory




4714 | Frito11 | i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz | Asus 1080 Ti FE Watercooled 2025 MHz |1525 mhz memory





had to lower core clock slightly for these runs to make it settings seem to greatly effect stability at top end OC's 8k optimized was untouched in OC settings but realistic clocks were around 2025 mhz ish as it constantly was hitting power limit and core clocks and voltage were always fluctuating, heres some screen caps with afterburner graph logging from these runs


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 27, 2017)

*Updated and improved 980Ti scores:*

12561 / rtwjunkie / i7-3770k@4.2GHz / MSI 980Ti @1310Mhz (actual boost clock) / 1753Mhz






9014 / rtwjunkie / i7-3770k@4.2GHz / MSI 980Ti @1310Mhz (actual boost clock) / 1753Mhz






3727 / rtwjunkie / i7-3770k@4.2GHz / MSI 980Ti @1310Mhz (actual boost clock) / 1753Mhz


----------



## SpartanM07 (Apr 27, 2017)

6744 / SpartanM07 / i7 3770K 4.0GHz / Nvidia Titan Xp @ 2063MHz / Memory @ 1426MHz




6479 / SpartanM07 / FX-9370 4.4Ghz / Nvidia Titan X (Pascal) @ 2012MHz / Memory @ 1376MHz


----------



## Kanan (Apr 27, 2017)

Frito11 said:


> 6424 | Frito11 | i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz | Asus 1080 Ti FE Watercooled 2126 MHz |1525 mhz memory (according to GPU-Z no idea what is real is so confusing afterburner and benchmark reports 6102 mhz)


Perfectly fine if you divide it by 4.


the54thvoid said:


> Ran the medium preset and GPU usage went tumbling.  Scored 19394, which puts me below cards I beat at extreme settings - Need a second CPU for mediocre detail benchmarks!


If you want to have that included, tell me.


Petar666 said:


> Asus B350 Plus /RYZEN 7 1700X 3.8 /EVGA SC 1080 2138/11200/ G.Skill Trident Z 16GB/3200


Look at the rules, please give me correct formating/information.


Frito11 said:


> 22905 | Frito11 | i7 6700K @ 4.0GHz | Asus 1080 Ti FE Watercooled 2114 MHz |1525 mhz memory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New records for 1080p Med, High and 8K Optimized. Well done


rtwjunkie said:


> *Updated and improved 980Ti scores:*
> 
> 12561 / rtwjunkie / i7-3770k@4.2GHz / MSI 980Ti @1310Mhz (actual boost clock) / 1753Mhz
> 
> ...


Try higher clocks and try vram overclocking if you like.

---

Updated. @SpartanM07 you're #1 again on 1080p Extreme. "Day of records" today it seems.


----------



## _MissBehave_ (Apr 27, 2017)

So i got a Samsung 4k Screen today!!!!! So here's my 4k Optimised score:

6135|_MissBehave_|4.5Ghz i5 4690k|980Ti 1466Mhz (Boost)|2000MHz


----------



## erixx (Apr 27, 2017)

Thread must be hell for the cool organiser Kanan. I will gladly rerun it at whatever settings once one setting for all is determinated.


----------



## shonik (Apr 27, 2017)

10097|shonik|i7 6900k 4.4 GHz|1080Ti Nvidia FE Custom Watercooled @ 2050-2100 MHz (actual boost clock, fluctuated during benchmark...) | 1599.7MHz





p.s. not sure why the 4.4 on my CPU isn't showing up in the benchmark, but CPUZ reports the multiplier at 44x during benchmarking, so it was definitely running at 4.4Ghz, and NOT 3.2...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 27, 2017)

shonik said:


> p.s. not sure why the 4.4 on my CPU isn't showing up in the benchmark, but CPUZ reports the multiplier at 44x during benchmarking, so it was definitely running at 4.4Ghz, and NOT 3.2.


It doesn't ever show anything but stock CPU, which is why Kanan wants your CPU clock.


----------



## _MissBehave_ (Apr 27, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> It doesn't ever show anything but stock CPU, which is why Kanan wants your CPU clock.


Oddly on my results it does show my CPU overclock speed.....weird.


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 27, 2017)

@Kanan - Hey man, there's an extra column on the 4K Optimized charts.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 27, 2017)

Just for giggles added an Extreme run to my RX 480 listing.

2422 / rtwjunkie / i3-4160 @ 3.6GHz / Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 8GB @ 1306MHz / 2000MHz


----------



## aGeoM (Apr 27, 2017)

8825|aGeoM|Ryzen 7 1700 3.925GHz|AMD RX480@580 @ 1411 MHz|Memory clock 2250 MHz






6245|aGeoM|Ryzen 7 1700 3.925GHz|AMD RX480@580 @ 1411 MHz|Memory clock 2250 MHz






2620|aGeoM|Ryzen 7 1700 3.925GHz|AMD RX480@580 @ 1411 MHz|Memory clock 2250 MHz


----------



## Kanan (Apr 27, 2017)

erixx said:


> Thread must be hell for the cool organiser Kanan. I will gladly rerun it at whatever settings once one setting for all is determinated.


hahaha, it's pretty much okay up until now. Just sometimes I'm tired and forcing myself to do it, because usually I start late.


Slizzo said:


> @Kanan - Hey man, there's an extra column on the 4K Optimized charts.


Fixed, thanks.

Updated.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2017)

FWIW

i ran the bench on Windows 7

60 pt gain in medium
70 pt loss in high
52 pt loss in extreme

so

one or two per cent either way


----------



## Sirillya (Apr 28, 2017)

10141|Sirillya|i7 4790K STOCK|NVIDIA ASUS STRIX OC 1080 TI X Pascal @ 2088 Hz|1443 MHz






16626|Sirillya|i7 4790K STOCK|NVIDIA ASUS STRIX OC 1080 TI X Pascal @ 2088 Hz|1443 MHz





6209|Sirillya|i7 4790K@4.6NVIDIA ASUS STRIX OC 1080 TI X Pascal @ 2088 Hz|1443 MHz


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 28, 2017)

15773 - twicksisted  / i7 2600k 4.0GHz / Palit 1080 @ ACTUAL 1911 MHz (actual boost clock) / Memory clock 5005 MHz


----------



## Icywolfe (Apr 28, 2017)

5962|Icywolfe|AMD R7 1800x 3.90 GHz| Nvidia 1080ti FE @ 2037 | Memory Clock 2772MHz


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 29, 2017)

I rebenched it somewhat today after I had a nice cold room (15 degrees C) this morning so I had a bit more thermal headroom then usual so I decided to push my card to the limit and I got 1450MHz core stable enough to manage to benchmark, but I needed +130mV to manage it. A water block would be nice for this card as it needs better cooling and it would go a lot higher.

1080p medium
8565 - Nuckles56 / i5 6500 3.2 GHz / Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 4GB @ 1450 MHz / 1889 MHz


 
1080p Extreme
2619 - Nuckles56 / i5 6500 3.2 GHz / Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 4GB @ 1450 MHz / 1889 MHz


----------



## The Pack (Apr 29, 2017)

4070-The Pack; i7 6850K @ 4.4GHz; Asus Strix GTX 1070O8G @ 2151Mhz Memory 2452Mhz 1080p Extreme 



10634-The Pack; i7 6850K @ 4.4GHz; Asus Strix GTX 1070O8G @ 2151Mhz Memory 2452Mhz 1080p High



14775-The Pack i7 6850K @ 4,4Ghz Asus Strix GTX 1070 O8G 2151MHz / 2462MHz Memory (2151/9850) 1080p Medium


----------



## Hakaru (Apr 29, 2017)

2773 - R7-1700x @ 3.8ghz  - Asus strix Rx580 @ 1510 core & 2250 mem - 1080 Extreme.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 29, 2017)

The Pack said:


> 14692-The Pack; i7 6850K @ 4.4GHz; Asus Strix GTX 1070O8G @ 2151Mhz Memory 2452Mhz 1080p MediumView attachment 87197


No doubleposts/edit your posts. 

Updated.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 30, 2017)

I know Kanan wont post it since he deleted me off of the charts, but here you go anyway. Need to swap out the weaker of these two for my GB card and go again.

1080P Extreme SLi

8443|cdawall|5960X 4.4GHz|(2)EVGA 980Ti Classified@ 1506-1531 MHz| 2000 Mhz


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 30, 2017)

Why were you deleted off the chart? You bork your format or picture or use a tweak??


----------



## cdawall (Apr 30, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Why were you deleted off the chart?



Because he is mad at me from calling the 1080 a midrange card and this appears to be the childish response he has chosen to make.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 30, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Because he is mad at me from calling the 1080 a midrange card and this appears to be the childish response he has chosen to make.


Yeah please keep out of my thread your childish debate / childish stuff or I'll call a mod. Kthanks. That was just a first reaction, to such a bad and manipulative human being as you are.

Also trolling in a post, knowing I won't post your stuff, and still posting it, is deliberately calling for an unwanted argument. I'll strictly report everything you do here.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 30, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Yeah please keep out of my thread your childish debate / childish stuff or I'll call a mod. Kthanks. That was just a first reaction, to such a bad human being as you are.



Go right ahead. I wasn't trying to rile anything up, that was my opinion of the situation. You have absolutely no other reason to delete me off of the charts. That is childish behavior, my post was in line with the thread, as were the others that you decided to delete.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 30, 2017)

Alright guys, destroy this thread if you want. I congratulate you already. I expected nothing else.

PS. I won't include persons here that harshly insulted me in the past. Nobody else was deleted.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 30, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Alright guys, destroy this thread if you want. I congratulate you already. I expected nothing else.



Just be an adult and add the forum members to the chart. No one is trying to destroy the work you are trying to do.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 30, 2017)

Enough folks. Warnings issued. Play nice or move along.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 30, 2017)

to get onto subject. This appears to have been heavily temperature throttled

1080P Extreme SLi

11009|cdawall|5960X 4.5GHz|(3)980Ti @ 1416-1219 MHz| 2003 Mhz


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 30, 2017)

Joining the fun with my old X58 rig. So can grandpa here cripple and in he´s wheelchair do any good. Let me know cause this benchmark is new to me and i dont know how scores compare.

 15487|Tomgang|i7 980X 4.25 GHz|2 x Zotac GTX 970 @ Base/boost 1296-1436 MHz|1933 MHz




12021|Tomgang|i7 980X 4.25 GHz|2 x Zotac GTX 970 @ Base/boost 1276-1416 MHz|1933 MHz




12021|Tomgang|i7 980X 4.25 GHz|2 x Zotac GTX 970 @ Base/boost 1276-1416 MHz|1933 MHz
How in the dam hell is 1080P extreme more killing than 4K? just dosent make sence to me.




12021|Tomgang|i7 980X 4.25 GHz|2 x Zotac GTX 970 @ Base/boost 1276-1416 MHz|1933 MHz




well 8K forget that. GTX 970 where never intended for that and with only 4 Gb vram it is not a smart way to go.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 30, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> How in the dam hell is 1080P extreme more killing than 4K? just dosent make sence to me.



The 4k result has much lower settings, think of 1080p extreme using all ultra settings and the 4k one using medium with no aa/af. 

Out of curiosity were you seeing 100% load on those gpus?


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 30, 2017)

cdawall said:


> The 4k result has much lower settings, think of 1080p extreme using all ultra settings and the 4k one using medium with no aa/af.
> 
> Out of curiosity were you seeing 100% load on those gpus?



Ah i see so 4K test is more a higher resolution but with less eye candy on than 1080P extreme preset.

Yes i where most of the time seing 100 % load on GPU´s. Never dropped under 90 % and most of the time at 95 % to 100 % load.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 30, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> Ah i see so 4K test is more a higher resolution but with less eye candy on than 1080P extreme preset.
> 
> Yes i where most of the time seing 100 % load on GPU´s. Never dropped under 90 % and most of the time at 95 % to 100 % load.



OK just curious I did some testing at different clockspeeds and had some heavily varied gpu usages. Was just curious if that 980x could still fill the gpus in this test.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 30, 2017)

cdawall said:


> OK just curious I did some testing at different clockspeeds and had some heavily varied gpu usages. Was just curious if that 980x could still fill the gpus in this test.



To my surprise to it dit feed the GPU´s very well. 1080P medium realy surpriced me cause there its tend to be the cpu that are the limited factor. But the cpu dit well and in most games aswell. It feeds GPU´s just fine.
I think i have a perfect match here with I7 980X at 4.25 GHz and GTX 970 SLI. But i dont think Titan XP sli is a good idea


----------



## The Pack (Apr 30, 2017)

Kanan said:


> No doubleposts/edit your posts.
> 
> Updated.


Ok,i'm sorry. I've got deleted the other post. Thanks


----------



## Frito11 (Apr 30, 2017)

cdawall said:


> The 4k result has much lower settings, think of 1080p extreme using all ultra settings and the 4k one using medium with no aa/af.
> 
> Out of curiosity were you seeing 100% load on those gpus?



the load on the gpu(s) in general varies quite a lot between the default preset settings to run, i learned this when doing my max oc runs i was able to clock my core higher at 1080p extreme and 4k optimal as they are the hardest two on core (esp extreme) but in other settings i had to lower cores to become stable but still pulled in nice figures on 8k i'm guessing due to good luck of the draw on my memory being decent at OC'ing.


----------



## toilet pepper (Apr 30, 2017)

3667 Toilet_Pepper CPU FX 8320 @ 4.3 GHz| GTX Palit Gamerock (Gainward HoF bios) 1070 @ 2036 MHz (actual boost clock) | Memory clock 4252 MHz







3722 Toilet_Pepper CPU R5 1600 @ 3.2 GHz (stock) | GTX Palit Gamerock (Gainward HoF bios) 1070 @ 2036 MHz (actual boost clock) | Memory clock 4252 MHz





I figured this benchmark is more GPU bound than CPU.

Edit: Corrected scores


----------



## cdawall (Apr 30, 2017)

Frito11 said:


> the load on the gpu(s) in general varies quite a lot between the default preset settings to run, i learned this when doing my max oc runs i was able to clock my core higher at 1080p extreme and 4k optimal as they are the hardest two on core (esp extreme) but in other settings i had to lower cores to become stable but still pulled in nice figures on 8k i'm guessing due to good luck of the draw on my memory being decent at OC'ing.



I only asked because with a, 3820k@stock my score was 300pts lower and showed only 85-95% usage most of the benchmark when using a fury.


----------



## R00kie (Apr 30, 2017)

8472 | gdallsk | Xeon X5650 4 GHz | R9 290X @ 1100 MHz (actual boost clock) | 1250 MHz






6170 | gdallsk | Xeon X5650 4 GHz | R9 290X @ 1100 MHz (actual boost clock) | 1250 MHz





2716 | gdallsk | Xeon X5650 4 GHz | R9 290X @ 1100 MHz (actual boost clock) | 1250 MHz


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 30, 2017)

New improved scores 

15503|Tomgang|i7 980X 4.25 GHz|2 x Zotac GTX 970 @ Base/boost 1296-1436 MHz|1933 MHz




12053|Tomgang|i7 980X 4.25 GHz|2 x Zotac GTX 970 @ Base/boost 1296-1436 MHz|1933 MHz




4476|Tomgang|i7 980X 4.25 GHz|2 x Zotac GTX 970 @ Base/boost 1296-1436 MHz|1933 MHz





7265|Tomgang|i7 980X 4.25 GHz|2 x Zotac GTX 970 @ Base/boost 1296-1436 MHz|1933 MHz




8K needs to much Vram, so no run from me.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 30, 2017)

Turns out they do a lot better when the temps aren't throttling them. That takes out the pair of 1080Ti's just barely lol

11733|cdawall|5960X 4.5GHz|(3)980Ti @ 1487-1468 MHz| 2003 Mhz


----------



## CrashRomeo (May 2, 2017)

2703 - CrashRomeo / i7 4790 @ 3.6 GHz / RX 480 @ 1460 MHz (actual boost clock) /  Memory clock 2250 MHz


----------



## R00kie (May 2, 2017)

Are we only allowed one result per benchmark? I've got results for both systems here, but the table only has one of them.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 2, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Are we only allowed one result per benchmark? I've got results for both systems here, but the table only has one of them.


Nope, I and a few others have two systems listed. Kanan may just not have seen it.


----------



## Foosking (May 2, 2017)

10767 |Foosking| i7-5960x @ 4.0Ghz| Titan Xp @ 2030-2088| Memory @ 1623Mhz







4938 |Foosking| i7-5960x @ 4.0Ghz| Titan Xp @ 2030-2088| Memory @ 1623Mhz






6752 |Foosking| i7-5960x @ 4.0Ghz| Titan Xp @ 2030-2088| Memory @ 1623Mhz






The Titan will not run the lower res benchmarks with 100% utilization. It lowers it and it reflects on the score.


----------



## Kanan (May 3, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Are we only allowed one result per benchmark? I've got results for both systems here, but the table only has one of them.


If it's the one on page 12 it's in now. 


Foosking said:


> 10767 |Foosking| i7-5960x @ 4.0Ghz| Titan Xp @ 2030-2088| Memory @ 1623Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New records for 1080p Ex/4K/8K, well done. 

Updated.


----------



## R4E3960FURYX (May 3, 2017)

4639 | R4E3960FURYX|i7-3960X @3.3GHz| ASUS FURY X @ 1.05GHz | 4GB HBM1 @ 500MHz


----------



## penks (May 3, 2017)

3048 | penks | i7-4790k @ 4.0Ghz "Summer" | Strix GTX-980 @ 1513.2MHz | Memory Clock @ 2052MHz


----------



## Sirillya (May 3, 2017)

For 2nd place 

Already in list
16722|Sirillya|i7 4790K@4.4|NVIDIA ASUS STRIX OC 1080 TI X Pascal @ 2088 Hz|1464 MHz


----------



## Kanan (May 4, 2017)

R4E3960FURYX said:


> 4639 | R4E3960FURYX|i7-3960X @3.3GHz| ASUS FURY X @ 1.05GHz | 4GB HBM1 @ 500MHz


Try overclocking the GPU if you want higher results. I'd also be curious how far it goes. 

Updated.


----------



## FilipM (May 4, 2017)

@Tomgang, Your NB clock is fairly low mate, put that up in the region of 3200-3500, you will see an improvement in every use case scenario.


----------



## Swamp Monster (May 4, 2017)

This time system with 1060.
8398|Swamp Monster|FX-6300 4.2 GHz|MSI GTX1060 3GB @ 1569-1785 MHz | 2002 MHz
1080P MEDIUM:





5965|Swamp Monster|FX-6300 4.2 GHz|MSI GTX1060 3GB @ 1569-1785 MHz | 2002 MHz
1080P HIGH:




2172|Swamp Monster|FX-6300 4.2 GHz|MSI GTX1060 3GB @ 1569-1785 MHz | 2002 MHz
1080P EXTREME:




3480|Swamp Monster|FX-6300 4.2 GHz|MSI GTX1060 3GB @ 1569-1785 MHz | 2002 MHz
4K OPTIMIZED:


----------



## FilipM (May 4, 2017)

1080Ti on X58 benchmarks comming soon. I am mad, yes.

Edit: GPU usage in Superposition at 1080P Medium is anywhere between 91 and 100%, mostly 95+. Sweet, X58 is not bad at all! 19K at medium, everything default on gpu side


----------



## Tomgang (May 4, 2017)

FilipM said:


> @Tomgang, Your NB clock is fairly low mate, put that up in the region of 3200-3500, you will see an improvement in every use case scenario.



I just tried 3600 and crash so are now testing 3200. I dont want to encrease any voltage.


----------



## FilipM (May 4, 2017)

What is your QPI voltage? You are safe up to 1.35 on that one. I'm running 3587MHz at 1.35V, with 6 sticks of ram 24/7


----------



## P4-630 (May 4, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> 8472 | gdallsk | Xeon X5650 4 GHz | R9 290X @ 1100 MHz (actual boost clock) | 1250 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhmm... Those were HOT runs, especially @1080p Medium lol!! *94 *degrees C.....


----------



## Tomgang (May 4, 2017)

FilipM said:


> What is your QPI voltage? You are safe up to 1.35 on that one. I'm running 3587MHz at 1.35V, with 6 sticks of ram 24/7



I see. Qpi/dram voltage where set to 1.20000 or lowest possible.


----------



## Tomgang (May 4, 2017)

it booted up at 3569 with 1.27 volts. So now i will test and se if thats is stable. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## FilipM (May 4, 2017)

Yeah, 1.2 is rather low for the QPI, if you get away with 1.2V at 3200 you have a good IMC. No worries mate, glad to help 


Benchmarks are IN:

*16214|FilipM|X5660 @ 4.42 GHz|NVIDIA GTX 1080Ti FE @ 1987~2025 MHz|1476MHz*

*1080P HIGH*





*6120|FilipM|X5660 @ 4.42 GHz|NVIDIA GTX 1080Ti FE @ 1987~2025 MHz|1476MHz

1080P EXTREME


 

*
I have excluded 1080P Medium, I get weird results, need to investigate. However, I can say I am one really proud X58 owner.
*

*


----------



## Tomgang (May 4, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Yeah, 1.2 is rather low for the QPI, if you get away with 1.2V at 3200 you have a good IMC. No worries mate, glad to help
> 
> 
> Benchmarks are IN:
> ...



Well my CPU overclock pretty well. I have her up to 4.77 GHz (this needed a rather high Vcore at 1.55 volts) and NB ran there at 3200 at 1.2 volts. I have PM you a couple of screenshots where she runs 4.77 GHz. I wont post them here cause that is to offtopic.


----------



## Tomgang (May 4, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Yeah, 1.2 is rather low for the QPI, if you get away with 1.2V at 3200 you have a good IMC. No worries mate, glad to help
> 
> 
> Benchmarks are IN:
> ...



Oh yeah now that i thinking of it. How does your Xeon manage to feed that 1080 TI with data in games? Cause i may have planes to replace my current 970 SLI with a single GPU and 1080 TI looks like a great GPU to migrate to, but dont wnat to waste money.


----------



## FilipM (May 4, 2017)

I will test some games later on, I need to buy some of them aswell, so bare with me on that one


----------



## Tomgang (May 4, 2017)

FilipM said:


> I will test some games later on, I need to buy some of them aswell, so bare with me on that one



Its alright.


----------



## R00kie (May 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Uhmm... Those were HOT runs, especially @1080p Medium lol!! *94 *degrees C.....


welcome to the world of Hawaii....


----------



## R4E3960FURYX (May 5, 2017)

10325 1080P MEDIUM 





7681   1080P HIGH




3379 1080P EXTREME




4684 4K Optimized




364 8K Optimized


----------



## R4E3960FURYX (May 5, 2017)

364 8K https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4u39zQcQ8ukZ2tqLTdrNWVoV3c/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Ithanul (May 5, 2017)

Re-run of 1080P Medium.
Bump the core a bit more.
14899|Ithanul|i7 5960X @ 4.5 GHz|GTX 980Ti @ 1545 MHz|2000 MHz


----------



## Kanan (May 6, 2017)

R4E3960FURYX said:


> 10325 1080P MEDIUM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics aren't working.


R4E3960FURYX said:


> 364 8K https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4u39zQcQ8ukZ2tqLTdrNWVoV3c/view?usp=sharing


Pic works but I need more info, have a look at the rules.

--
Updated.


----------



## R4E3960FURYX (May 6, 2017)

364 8K Optimized | R4E3960FURYX | Intel Core i7 3960X @3.3GHz | AMD R9 Fury X @ 1050MHz | 500MHz 



 

4684 4K Optimized | R4E3960FURYX | same spec as upper


 

3379 1080p Extreme | R4E3960FURYX | same spec as upper


 

7681 1080p High | R4E3960FURYX | same spec as upper




10325 1080p Medium | R4E3960FURYX | same spec as upper





Benchmark Machine 

Intel Core i7 3960X C2 ASUS Rampage 4 Extreme BIOS 4901 16GB Gskill ZL 9-9-9-24 T1 @1600MHz DDR3
ASUS AMD Fury X UEFI BIOS SAMSUNG 850 PRO 1TB Corsair H100iGTX Corsair AX750
Microsoft Windows 10 Redstone 3 64-bit Build 16188.1000 AMD Crimson ReLive 17.5.1


----------



## FilipM (May 6, 2017)

I overclocked the memory further, I have new improved scores (I apologize to Kanan, have a beer )



*16386|FilipM|X5660 @ 4.42 GHz|NVIDIA GTX 1080Ti FE @ 1987~2025 MHz|1538MHz*






*6194|FilipM|X5660 @ 4.42 GHz|NVIDIA GTX 1080Ti FE @ 1987~2025 MHz|1538MHz*


----------



## R4E3960FURYX (May 6, 2017)

Nice rig FilipM , Would you please try 8K?


----------



## FilipM (May 6, 2017)

I'll do both 4K and 8K tonight


----------



## xkm1948 (May 6, 2017)

Did some custom BIOS modding on the Fiji and came back with a slightly better result

1080p medium
10475|xkm1948|5820K 4.25 GHz|R9 Fury X @ ACTUAL 1105 MHz (actual boost clock) | Memory clock 500 MHz


----------



## Sinko44 (May 7, 2017)

Sinko44 | i7 4790k 4.6 GHz | 1080Ti FE SLI @ 2050 MHz (actual boost clock) | 6005 MHz


----------



## R4E3960FURYX (May 7, 2017)

Great! Sweet Fury X spot was 1200 MHz Core clock  600 MHz HBM.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 7, 2017)

R4E3960FURYX said:


> Great! Sweet Fury X spot was 1200 MHz Core clock  600 MHz HBM.



you can try bios modding your fury x. fairly easy


----------



## R4E3960FURYX (May 7, 2017)

I'll trying soon buddy.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 7, 2017)

R4E3960FURYX said:


> I'll trying soon buddy.




Here ya go

http://www.overclock.net/t/1592384/fiji-bios-editing-fury-fury-x-nano-radeon-pro-duo/0_100


----------



## Kanan (May 8, 2017)

FilipM said:


> I overclocked the memory further, I have new improved scores (I apologize to Kanan, have a beer )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


np, I actually enjoy doing this. 


Sinko44 said:


> Sinko44 | i7 4790k 4.6 GHz | 1080Ti FE SLI @ 2050 MHz (actual boost clock) | 6005 MHz


New leader at 1080p High to 8K Optimized in Multi GPU, well done.
--
Updated.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 8, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Turns out they do a lot better when the temps aren't throttling them. That takes out the pair of 1080Ti's just barely lol
> 
> 11733|cdawall|5960X 4.5GHz|(3)980Ti @ 1487-1468 MHz| 2003 Mhz




Now That's a score for the leaderboard's  up she goes!!


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Now That's a score for the leaderboard's  up she goes!!



I actually got a hold of another GB card. So hopefully I can push them all up over 1500.


----------



## TheInfernoX (May 8, 2017)

12330/8846/3406 | TheInfernoX | CPU Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700 CPU @ 3.60GHz | GPU Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Mini @ 1784MHz (boost clock) | GPU Memory clock @ 2004MHz


----------



## stefanels (May 8, 2017)

I made only 4k optimized for stock and OC

6172 | Stefanels | 6700k 4.0 GHz | EVGA 980ti @ 1190 MHz (1392) | 1753 MHz







6411 | Stefanels | 6700k 4.0 GHz | EVGA 980ti @ 1300 MHz (1489) | 1901 MHz


----------



## Kanan (May 9, 2017)

TheInfernoX said:


> 12330/8846/3406 | TheInfernoX | CPU Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700 CPU @ 3.60GHz | GPU Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Mini @ 1784MHz (boost clock) | GPU Memory clock @ 6004MHz
> View attachment 87673 View attachment 87674 View attachment 87675


You're in, but your memory clock seems strange, 6004 MHz? That would mean your Vram is underclocked by 500 MHz (1500 real), as stock freq on those GDDR5 Vram's is 2000 MHz. For now I used 2000 MHz for the entry, because the scores suit similar GPUs. Confirm the frequency of Vram please.


stefanels said:


> I made only 4k optimized for stock and OC
> 
> 6700K stock @ 4.0Ghz - Evga 980ti stock @ 1392/1753 mhz
> 
> ...


You're not in, read the rules.


----------



## stefanels (May 9, 2017)

*You're not in, read the rules.*

OK... i edited my post ))


----------



## TheInfernoX (May 9, 2017)

Kanan said:


> You're in, but your memory clock seems strange, 6004 MHz? That would mean your Vram is underclocked by 500 MHz (1500 real), as stock freq on those GDDR5 Vram's is 2000 MHz. For now I used 2000 MHz for the entry, because the scores suit similar GPUs. Confirm the frequency of Vram please.
> 
> You're not in, read the rules.



My bad, it was a typo. It's 2004MHz


----------



## Kanan (May 10, 2017)

stefanels said:


> OK... i edited my post ))


You're now in with the overclocked entry (no redundant results, you know  , trying to keep this in check here - it gets too much otherwise)


----------



## fusseli (May 12, 2017)

1080P med/hi/extreme

8019/5782/2243 | fusseli | CPU Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700 CPU @ 4.20GHz | GPU Asus NVIDIA GTX 970 @ 1456MHz (boost clock) | GPU Memory clock @ 7030MHz


----------



## Kanan (May 12, 2017)

fusseli said:


> 1080P med/hi/extreme
> 
> 8019/5782/2243 | fusseli | CPU Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700 CPU @ 4.20GHz | GPU Asus NVIDIA GTX 970 @ 1456MHz (boost clock) | GPU Memory clock @ 7030MHz


Updated.


----------



## MaxxBot (May 12, 2017)

23005 | MaxxBot | 7700k @ 5.0GHz | EVGA NVIDIA GTX 1080Ti SC Black @ 2038 MHz | 1501MHz


----------



## Sirillya (May 13, 2017)

Already in list
10222|Sirillya|i7 4790K@4.6|NVIDIA ASUS STRIX OC 1080 TI X Pascal @ 2088 Hz|1464 MHz




22820|Sirillya|i7 4790K@4.7|NVIDIA ASUS STRIX OC 1080 TI X Pascal @ 2088 Hz|1486 MHz


----------



## Frito11 (May 14, 2017)

23015 | Frito11 | i7 6700K @ 4.0 Ghz | Asus FE 1080 Ti watercooled @ 2126 Mhz | 1525MHz

Had to see if i could edge out MaxxBot  really nearing the absolute tweak limit on this card of mine without resorting to shunt modding to get past the power limit. 2126 mhz @ 1075 mv seems to be my cards happy place between hitting power limits and producing high scores while being stable.


----------



## Compgeke (May 14, 2017)

I see a lack of fairly old GPUs, so...GTX680.

5667 | Compgeke | Xeon E5-1650 @ 3.2  GHz | nvidia GTX680 @ 1059 MHz | 1066 MHz





3256 | Compgeke | Xeon E5-1650 @ 3.2  GHz | nvidia GTX680 @ 1059 MHz | 1066 MHz





1115 | Compgeke | Xeon E5-1650 @ 3.2  GHz | nvidia GTX680 @ 1059 MHz | 1066 MHz


----------



## MICHAEL E MASSE (May 18, 2017)

New Ryzen 7 Build.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 19, 2017)

Radeon HD6950 2gb for the win.


2956/ CAPSLOCKSTUCK/ Phenom ii x2 550 @3.1ghz/ HD 6950 / 800./1250



 



1868/ CAPSLOCKSTUCK/ Phenom ii x2 550 @3.1ghz/ HD 6950 / 800./1250


 


783/ CAPSLOCKSTUCK/ Phenom ii x2 550 @3.1ghz/ HD 6950 / 800./1250


----------



## jebova2301 (May 20, 2017)

12209 | jebova2301 | Ryzen 7 1800x @ 4.0GHz | 1080ti SLI @ 2050MHz | 1500MHz memory clock







EKWB waterblock on each card, running to a 480mm radiator.


----------



## MW1_kING (May 22, 2017)

4K Optimized

10034 | MW1_kING | 4690K @ 4.6GHz | EVGA  GTX 1080Ti FTW3 @ 2050 MHz | 1451MHz


----------



## infrared (Aug 23, 2017)

Wahoo, Welcome back @Kanan ! 

I thought I'd take this opportunity to push my ryzen system a bit 

1800X @ 4.275GHz
ram @ 3600mhz 14-14-14-34-48-1T

1080Ti @ +150, +500






1080P Med:
21798|infrared|1800X 4.275GHz|EVGA 1080Ti FE @ 2037MHz| 1500 MHz
https://benchmark.unigine.com/results/rid_74afee52095149a7b00dfa5394e47c41



1080P High:
16505|infrared|1800X 4.275GHz|EVGA 1080Ti FE @ 2025MHz| 1500 MHz
https://benchmark.unigine.com/results/rid_023dc81c66604e689b6bfdae4da7567a



1080P Extreme:
6210|infrared|1800X 4.275GHz|EVGA 1080Ti FE @ 2050MHz| 1500 MHz
https://benchmark.unigine.com/results/rid_dc597793d4c14f18aefdc9f3bc880297



4K Optimized:
9968|infrared|1800X 4.275GHz|EVGA 1080Ti FE @ 1987MHz| 1500 MHz
https://benchmark.unigine.com/results/rid_fe32199215a54a91abdc8c4c2dd1cb9f



8K Optimized:
4530|infrared|1800X 4.275GHz|EVGA 1080Ti FE @ 1974MHz |1500 MHz
https://benchmark.unigine.com/results/rid_f04643f5d1c54b58bd3a633d98613bef


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 23, 2017)

In the mean time I went and set the R9 280X world records for 1080p Extreme and 8K Optimized over at HWBOT. They're both uncontested though...so who knows how long they'll stand.

Anywho...the rules are different here. So I was kinda surprised to score even higher on 1080p Extreme with more restrictive settings. Not sure what to think about that. Maybe it's the newer drivers or Windows 10 vs. Windows 7 or both? 

2342|MrGenius|i5-3570K 5.0 GHz|MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1285 MHz|1850 MHz


----------



## AvrageGamr (Aug 23, 2017)

My rig is a Dell T3500.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 24, 2017)

Frito11 said:


> 23015 | Frito11 | i7 6700K @ 4.0 Ghz | Asus FE 1080 Ti watercooled @ 2126 Mhz | 1525MHz
> 
> Had to see if i could edge out MaxxBot  really nearing the absolute tweak limit on this card of mine without resorting to shunt modding to get past the power limit. 2126 mhz @ 1075 mv seems to be my cards happy place between hitting power limits and producing high scores while being stable.


Great clocking GPU you have, nice!


Compgeke said:


> I see a lack of fairly old GPUs, so...GTX680.
> 
> 5667 | Compgeke | Xeon E5-1650 @ 3.2  GHz | nvidia GTX680 @ 1059 MHz | 1066 MHz
> 
> ...


Those memory clocks are strangely low, check it again please. Usual memory clocks for GTX 680 is way higher, I think 1750 MHz.


MICHAEL E MASSE said:


> New Ryzen 7 Build.
> 
> View attachment 88079


Please follow the rules.


jebova2301 said:


> 12209 | jebova2301 | Ryzen 7 1800x @ 4.0GHz | 1080ti SLI @ 2050MHz | 1500MHz memory clock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, very nice. New leader for 1080p Extreme Multi GPU.


infrared said:


> Wahoo, Welcome back @Kanan !
> 
> I thought I'd take this opportunity to push my ryzen system a bit
> 
> ...


Thank you I had a nice vacation!  Nice to see some more Ryzen in here.


MrGenius said:


> In the mean time I went and set the R9 280X world records for 1080p Extreme and 8K Optimized over at HWBOT. They're both uncontested though...so who knows how long they'll stand.
> 
> Anywho...the rules are different here. So I was kinda surprised to score even higher on 1080p Extreme with more restrictive settings. Not sure what to think about that. Maybe it's the newer drivers or Windows 10 vs. Windows 7 or both?
> 
> ...


Not bad! Respect for going that long with that GPU. Also wow @ those 5 GHz with Ivy Bridge. 


AvrageGamr said:


> My rig is a Dell T3500.View attachment 91385


Follow the rules please.

---

This post is getting very loooong, but anyway here are the new results with my new GTX 980 Ti:

4144|Kanan|i7 3960X @ 4.5 GHz|G1 Gaming GeForce GTX 980 Ti @ 1450-1489 MHz|2028 MHz (390 GB/s)




6416|Kanan|i7 3960X @ 4.5 GHz|G1 Gaming GeForce GTX 980 Ti @ 1450-1489 MHz|2028 MHz (390 GB/s)




2819|Kanan|i7 3960X @ 4.5 GHz|G1 Gaming GeForce GTX 980 Ti @ 1450-1489 MHz|2028 MHz (390 GB/s)





That 8k score is up from 156 - a whopping 2800% increase compared to what I had with the GTX 780 Ti.  Memory was sufficient this time around.

All caught up with. Let's get to round 2!


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 25, 2017)

7335|MrGenius|i5-3570K 5.0 GHz|MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1280 MHz|1850 MHz




5277|MrGenius|i5-3570K 5.0 GHz|MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1278 MHz|1850 MHz




2357|MrGenius|i5-3570K 5.0 GHz|MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1280 MHz|1850 MHz




3200|MrGenius|i5-3570K 5.0 GHz|MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1278 MHz|1850 MHz




384|MrGenius|i5-3570K 5.0 GHz|MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1295 MHz|1850 MHz




Latest drivers FTW!


----------



## Kanan (Aug 26, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> 7335|MrGenius|i5-3570K 5.0 GHz|MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1280 MHz|1850 MHz
> View attachment 91474
> 
> 5277|MrGenius|i5-3570K 5.0 GHz|MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1278 MHz|1850 MHz
> ...


Nice one, updated.


----------



## Joshua82 (Aug 27, 2017)

6723| Joshua82 | i7 5930k 4.2 GHz | Titan X (Pascal) @ 2113 MHz | 1476MHz

1080P Extreme


----------



## infrared (Aug 27, 2017)

Unfortunately the OP isn't going to be around for a while. Instead of closing this thread again I'll periodically update it every 10 or so submissions, keep them coming


----------



## Swamp Monster (Sep 1, 2017)

Someone please upload some Ryzen+Vega tests!


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 4, 2017)

I got a new GPU in my X58 system and that means new scores and this time for single GPU.

6258|TOMGANG|i7 980X @ 4.67 GHz|EVGA GEFORCE GTX 1080 TI SC2 GAMING @ 2050 MHz|1564 MHz





9912|TOMGANG|i7 980X @ 4.67 GHz|EVGA GEFORCE GTX 1080 TI SC2 GAMING @ 2050 MHz|1560 MHz





4585|TOMGANG|i7 980X @ 4.67 GHz|EVGA GEFORCE GTX 1080 TI SC2 GAMING @ 2050 MHz|1551 MHz


----------



## DR4G00N (Sep 5, 2017)

3179/ DR4G00N / FX 8300 @ 4.2GHz / GTX 780 Ti @ 1325 core, 2000 mem


----------



## 1Gpi2ZV6Jy (Sep 5, 2017)

6799 - 1Gpi2ZV6Jy / CPU FX-8320 3.5 GHz / GPU RX-570 @ 1925 MHz / VRAM clock 1750


Ps: I assume the memory clock is system and not vram!? could have been clearer


----------



## infrared (Sep 5, 2017)

@DR4G00N, cheers, nice OC on that 780Ti. That score is with a single card, right?



1Gpi2ZV6Jy said:


> Ps: I assume the memory clock is system and not vram!? could have been clearer



It's meant to be the vram. I agree it could be a bit clearer, I'll change it to vram clock on the next update


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 5, 2017)

6700K system with two GTX-1070s inside.





And the same box at 4K.





And another box with two GTX-1080FE cards in it, Running the 4K test.


----------



## infrared (Sep 5, 2017)

Don't forget the formatting Neil, a lot of the info is missing without that 

SCORE|Username|CPU X.x GHz|GPU @ ACTUAL XXXX MHz (actual boost clock) | VRAM clock (no double data+ rate clocks, actual real clocks) XXXX MHz


----------



## DR4G00N (Sep 5, 2017)

infrared said:


> @DR4G00N, cheers, nice OC on that 780Ti. That score is with a single card, right?


Yeah, Vishera is too slow to handle two 780 Ti's so I just took my second one out of the rig.

Just used the secret sauce to gain a couple hundred points. 

Need to re-run the rest of them.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 5, 2017)

Just did a run on 1080p medium 

20654|puma99dk||Core i7-6700k 4.2 GHz (all cores)|MSI GTX 1080 Ti FE @ ACTUAL 1809 MHz|1376 MHz





1080p High and boost clock was higher and stable 

15124|puma99dk||Core i7-6700k 4.2 GHz (all cores)|MSI GTX 1080 Ti FE @ ACTUAL 1822 MHz|1376 MHz


----------



## P!nkpanther (Sep 9, 2017)

4115|P!nkpanther|Ryzen 5 1600 @3.2 GHz|GTX 1080 @1772 MHz|VRAM @5005 MHz





Swamp Monster said:


> Someone please upload some Ryzen+Vega tests!


A friend of mine just sent me this:

CPU is Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3400 MHz, RAM @3200 MHz.
EDIT: The GPU is the XFX RX Vega 64 Liquid Cooled @1677MHz, VRAM @945MHz


----------



## infrared (Sep 9, 2017)

I'll do an update tonight if all goes to plan, @P!nkpanther , we could add your friend's Vega score too if you can find out what his clocks were


----------



## P!nkpanther (Sep 9, 2017)

Cool thanks! I whatsapped him and added the missing data in my original post.


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 9, 2017)

DR4G00N said:


> Just used the secret sauce to gain a couple hundred points.


You know about the secret sauce too? Pretty cool huh? I just found out about it, or rather just figured out how to make it work, recently myself. Gained me 192 points for 1080p Extreme. 

For those not in the know. It's not cheating, and doesn't break any rules.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 9, 2017)

8698 | Zyll Goliath | Xeon E5645@ 3.970 GHz |MSI Gaming OC GTX970 @ 1428 MHz | 2003MHz/med1080p
6248 | Zyll Goliath | Xeon E5645@ 3.970 GHz | MSI Gaming OC GTX970 @ 1428 MHz | 2003MHz/high1080p
2426 | Zyll Goliath | Xeon E5645@ 3.970 GHz | MSI Gaming OC GTX970 @ 1428 MHz | 2003MHz/extreme1080p


----------



## FelixB (Sep 10, 2017)

Some results from a Reference Vega 56 using original BIOS and 17.8.2 AMD Drivers and stock cooling.

Wattman settings:
GPU under volted to 1020mV
GPU over clocked by +3%
HBM2 over clocked to 960MHz
Power limit increased by +50%

This gives stable performance (GPU @1530MHz, HBM2 @960MHz) drawing 100-150W and 70C with fan maxing at 3500 RPM in the 8K test.
I was testing against oldest available CPU to prove that PCIe 2.0 works and that Superposition is not CPU bound.


























These results are better than most AMD GPU and compare well with overclocked GTX 1070, especially at higher resolutions. Not bad for a stock reference card at £380 including VAT.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 10, 2017)

FelixB said:


> Some results from a Reference Vega 56 using original BIOS and 17.8.2 AMD Drivers and stock cooling.
> 
> Wattman settings:
> GPU under volted to 1020mV
> ...



Hmm...try to do again 1080p medium test,looks like something is wrong there it´s almost identical as 1080p High when in reality score should be much higher......


----------



## FelixB (Sep 10, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hmm...try to do again 1080p medium test,looks like something is wrong there it´s almost identical as 1080p High when in reality score should be much higher......



Absolutely right. The 1080p Medium and 1080p High are both CPU bound in some sections of the test. I will have to switch to a more powerful CPU and re-run these tests.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 10, 2017)

FelixB said:


> Absolutely right. The 1080p Medium and 1080p High are both CPU bound in some sections of the test. I will have to switch to a more powerful CPU and re-run these tests.


OK....cool didn´t pay attention on your CPU....well that´s huge bottleneck then.......


----------



## Dennycorsa86 (Sep 12, 2017)

1080p Extreme 

6506|Dennycorsa86||Core i7-7800x 4.8 GHz (all cores)|Galaxy GTX 1080 Ti HOF OC LAB @ 2138 Mhz | 1534 Mhz


----------



## ikeke (Sep 15, 2017)

V64 core at stock frequency, undervolted @1000mv and memory @1100Mhz/stock voltage. Power limit unchanged. Computer is in serverroom, 18C ambient. Steam in home streaming host.

14526|ikeke||R7 1700 3.8Ghz (all cores)|Vega64 @ 1581 Mhz | 1100 Mhz
4131|ikeke||R7 1700 3.8Ghz (all cores)|Vega64 @ 1581 Mhz | 1100 Mhz


----------



## ikeke (Sep 17, 2017)

*1080p medium*
15468|ikeke|R7 1700 3.8 GHz|Vega64@ 1610 MHz (1702) | 1100 MHz




*1080p high*
11042|ikeke|R7 1700 3.8 GHz|Vega64@ 1610 MHz (1702) | 1100 MHz




*1080p extreme*
4292|ikeke|R7 1700 3.8 GHz|Vega64@ 1610 MHz (1702) | 1100 MHz




*4k optimized*
6722|ikeke|R7 1700 3.8 GHz|Vega64@ 1610 MHz (1702) | 1100 MHz




*8k optimized*
2800|ikeke|R7 1700 3.8 GHz|Vega64@ 1610 MHz (1702) | 1100 MHz





Wattman settings




CPUz http://valid.x86.fr/e3d4wv
GPUz https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/9byew


----------



## Melvis (Sep 25, 2017)

How do you get SLi to work with this benchmark?


----------



## infrared (Sep 27, 2017)

You used to have to add an SLI profile to the driver, but I would have thought the new drivers would have this included already, if not then this is the post that helped me get it working: 
http://www.overclock.net/t/1627726/...-now-available-for-download/230#post_26038574

I'll update the scoreboard soon


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 27, 2017)

infrared said:


> this is the post that helped me get it working:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1627726/...-now-available-for-download/230#post_26038574



Thanks for your post. I didn't even know that SLI wasn't working properly on this box until I loaded the SLI profile and did a retest.
What a change! LOL!
I'm a little slow, but with a little help, I'll get there.





Here is the 1080-FE cards released,....LOL!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 29, 2017)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hmm...try to do again 1080p medium test,looks like something is wrong there it´s almost identical as 1080p High when in reality score should be much higher......


Its a glitch with the Vega cards.. at the start of the test with any OC it basically fubars the medium test.. No OC and it ramps right up in FPS

Anyways just killing a few min and took a stab in the dark and got this.

@W1zzard Gpuz is glitching out on the HMB temp's if selecting MAX. If left alone its hard to get a reading as the memory cools down to fast for any actual info.
*

1080P High*
10676 - Fullinfusion / 7700k @4.5 GHz / MSI Reference Vega 56/64 bios @ 1697/1672MHz / HBM2 1100 MHz






*Settings




*


----------



## mouacyk (Oct 18, 2017)

4790K 4.7GHz/4.3GHz
Trident X DDR3-2666MHz 11-13-13-35-tRFC248
MSI Seahawk EK X 2151.5Mz / 12420MHz XOC BIOS


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 18, 2017)

21782|Exodusprime1337|Intel I7-7700k @ 5.1 GHz|Asus 1080TI STRIX @ 2000Mhz |1376 Mhz   1080p Medium


----------



## IggySLO (Oct 30, 2017)

7001|IggySLO|AMD Ryzen 7 1700X @ 3.4 GHz|NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 @ 1823 MHz|1064 MHz


----------



## MERCURY (Oct 30, 2017)

6,229 - MERCURY - Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3.9ghz / 1080Ti Lightning X @ 2,050mhz / RAM @ 1,599mhz


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 30, 2017)

mouacyk said:


> 4790K 4.7GHz/4.3GHz
> Trident X DDR3-2666MHz 11-13-13-35-tRFC248
> MSI Seahawk EK X 2151.5Mz / 12420MHz XOC BIOS
> View attachment 93206



i7-7700K @4,850MHz
32GB GSKill DDR4-3200MHz RAM
Two 8GB Gigabyte GTX-1070 Gaming in SLI


----------



## Melo (Oct 30, 2017)

Still doing the job


----------



## Melo (Oct 30, 2017)

Still doing the job


----------



## Artas1984 (Nov 1, 2017)

1080P extreme: 3749 points

CPU: Core i7 5775C 4.0 GHz OC
GPU: RX Vega 56 

Reference core boost clock: 1590 MHz
Real core boost clock while rendering in superposition: 1350 MHz. 
Memory speed: 800 MHz 

Link (proof):

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...vers-boost-clocks-full-analysis-at-4k.238257/


----------



## Eric3988 (Nov 1, 2017)

Here are the results of my Vega 56 flashed to 64 with an undervolt and and OC. The clocks are actually lower than posted in the WattMan screenshot. I have it down 5% now to keep the temps lower.


----------

